# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Зачем жить?

## lisenok

Я не могу понять зачем жить,если ты всёравно умрёшь? Зачем жить, если в этой жизни ты ни кому не нужен, даже родителям? :Confused:  Для меня жизнь - это вечная борьба! Жизнь - это борьба, в первую очередь, за право жить, борьба за хорошее положение в обществе, за безбедную жизнь. А я просто устала от этой борьбы!!!!!!!!!! Меня несколько раз пытались изнасиловать. Полтора года назад два придурка мне выбили двери и побили, а когда я обратилась в милицию, то они на них, даже, уголовное дело не завели, так я до Генпрокуратуры дописалась и, только тогда прокуратура возбудила дело, его уже должны передать в суд. Так мне теперь их дружки мстить начали.Припёрлись в половине третьего ночи и до утра покоя не давали. Благо я бронированные двери поставила, взломать не смогли.Я тогда вызвала милицию так она не принхала. Сказали, когда убьют тогда и приедут. Так зачем ждать когда тебя убьют? Лучше самой уйти из жизни менее болезненно.Я знаю, что можно отравиться, например таблетками, но как расчитать смертельную дозу, чтобы было наверняка?

----------


## Эндер

> Я не могу понять зачем жить,если ты всёравно умрёшь? Зачем жить, если в этой жизни ты ни кому не нужен, даже родителям? Для меня жизнь - это вечная борьба! Жизнь - это борьба, в первую очередь, за право жить, борьба за хорошее положение в обществе, за безбедную жизнь. А я просто устала от этой борьбы!!!!!!!!!! Меня несколько раз пытались изнасиловать. Полтора года назад два придурка мне выбили двери и побили, а когда я обратилась в милицию, то они на них, даже, уголовное дело не завели, так я до Генпрокуратуры дописалась и, только тогда прокуратура возбудила дело, его уже должны передать в суд. Так мне теперь их дружки мстить начали.Припёрлись в половине третьего ночи и до утра покоя не давали. Благо я бронированные двери поставила, взломать не смогли.Я тогда вызвала милицию так она не принхала. Сказали, когда убьют тогда и приедут. Так зачем ждать когда тебя убьют? Лучше самой уйти из жизни менее болезненно.Я знаю, что можно отравиться, например таблетками, но как расчитать смертельную дозу, чтобы было наверняка?


 Знакомое ощущение, когда нафиг не кому не нужен, но травиться таблетками не советую. Во первых: можно выжить и остаться инвалидом(это очень печально). Во вторых:"В 1944 году известная голливудская актриса Лупе Велес, которой было тогда 36 лет, решила покончить жизнь самоубийством. Человек творческой профессии, она придумала красивый сценарий, чтобы умереть в расцвете своей красоты и славы. Она окружила свою постель цветами, помылась, надела свое любимое голубое неглиже. Запила дорогим коньяком кучку таблеток и легла на роскошное ложе. Дальше всё пошло не по сценарию.

Через несколько минут произошла нормальная реакция организма на таблетки: началась безудержная рвота. Её прекрасное платье и всё вокруг оказалось в содержимом ее желудка. Комната наполнилась непередаваемым ароматом блевотины. Опрокидывая цветы, она побежала в ванную. Там она поскользнулась на содержимом своего желудка и ударилась головой об унитаз из египетского оникса. Потеряв сознание, она в итоге задохнулась в собственных рвотных массах." 
Так что травиться таблетками не советую.
Ну а в третьих, стоит еще подождать, вдруг появится человек которому ты будеш не безразлична( в данный момент, только этой мыслью и живу)

----------


## noway

Жить нужно ради себя. Всё, что мы делаем, мы делаем ради себя: Родину людим, семью любим, работу работаем, спортом занимаемся.
Ждать абстрактного счастья не нужно. Ощущение счастья может прийти какой-то момент, но это не перманентное состояние.

----------


## lisenok

Я читала об этом случае, но для того, чтобы не рвать есть противорвотные препараты, которые нужно пить до отравления.Второе - если я до 28 лет не нашла человека, которму былы бы нужна, то врятли это уже случиться. Но двже встреча такого человека может не помочь. На данный момент имея свой дом в селе ( не далеко от Одессы), но я не могу там жит, т.к. могут прийти опять местные придурки и ломиться в двери, а милиция наша доблестная туда не приезжает. Зачем ждать когда тебя убьют или изнасилуют? Так что смысла жить в любом случае не вижу.

----------


## lisenok

> Знакомое ощущение, когда нафиг не кому не нужен, но травиться таблетками не советую. Во первых: можно выжить и остаться инвалидом(это очень печально). Во вторых:"В 1944 году известная голливудская актриса Лупе Велес, которой было тогда 36 лет, решила покончить жизнь самоубийством. Человек творческой профессии, она придумала красивый сценарий, чтобы умереть в расцвете своей красоты и славы. Она окружила свою постель цветами, помылась, надела свое любимое голубое неглиже. Запила дорогим коньяком кучку таблеток и легла на роскошное ложе. Дальше всё пошло не по сценарию.
> 
> Через несколько минут произошла нормальная реакция организма на таблетки: началась безудержная рвота. Её прекрасное платье и всё вокруг оказалось в содержимом ее желудка. Комната наполнилась непередаваемым ароматом блевотины. Опрокидывая цветы, она побежала в ванную. Там она поскользнулась на содержимом своего желудка и ударилась головой об унитаз из египетского оникса. Потеряв сознание, она в итоге задохнулась в собственных рвотных массах." 
> Так что травиться таблетками не советую.
> Ну а в третьих, стоит еще подождать, вдруг появится человек которому ты будеш не безразлична( в данный момент, только этой мыслью и живу)


      Я читала об этом случае, но для этого существуют противорвотные препараты, которые принимаются перед отравлением. Во-вторых, если я до 28 лет не встретила человека, которому я была бы не безразлична, то уже врятли я его встречу.И, даже, если встречу от этого не много измениться. У меня сейчас есть свой дом в приготоде Одессы, но я там жить не могу, так как боюсь, что придут местные придурки изнасилуют или убьют, а милиция туда не приезжает ( далеко от райотдела 40 км). Так что в любом случае смысла жизни я не вижу.

----------


## lisenok

[QUOTE=noway;83868]


> Жить нужно ради себя. Всё, что мы делаем, мы делаем ради себя: Родину людим, семью любим, работу работаем, спортом занимаемся.
> Ждать абстрактного счастья не нужно. Ощущение счастья может прийти какой-то момент, но это не перманентное состояние


 А я и живу только ради себя, просто не хочу, чтобы меня насиловали, издевались, убивали. Я лучше выберу более безболезненный способ ухода из жизни. Всёравно рано или поздно все мы там будем. А я не хочу поздно, я хочу раньше. Я устала жить. :Frown:

----------


## Кирилллл

[QUOTE=lisenok;83879]


> А я и живу только ради себя, просто не хочу, чтобы меня насиловали, издевались, убивали. Я лучше выберу более безболезненный способ ухода из жизни. Всёравно рано или поздно все мы там будем. А я не хочу поздно, я хочу раньше. Я устала жить.


 слушай обратись в инстанции выше в милиции, на крайний случай уедь куда нибудь, попроси помощи у родителей, конечно в жизни всякие подонки бывают, но у нас вроде пока не совсем криминальное государство. мне просто кажется ты накручиваешь и что-то не договариваешь, ну постучали ну хамят они тебе ну а как ты думала это жизнь, вечно хорошо относиться за красивые невиные глаза к тебе никто не будет.

----------


## Selbstmord

> Я не могу понять зачем жить,если ты всёравно умрёшь?


 Вот с этим я согласен, я тоже никогда этого не понимал. Нахрена это надо?

----------


## lisenok

[QUOTE=Кирилллл;83884]


> слушай обратись в инстанции выше в милиции, на крайний случай уедь куда нибудь, попроси помощи у родителей, конечно в жизни всякие подонки бывают, но у нас вроде пока не совсем криминальное государство. мне просто кажется ты накручиваешь и что-то не договариваешь, ну постучали ну хамят они тебе ну а как ты думала это жизнь, вечно хорошо относиться за красивые невиные глаза к тебе никто не будет
> 			
> 		
> 
>  .


 Дело в том, что это только кажется, что у нас государство не такое криминольное на самом деле всё намного хуже. Я учусь на юриста специализация прокурорско-следственная, сейчас пишу курсовую по изнасилованиям и другим преступлениям против половой свободы и половой неприкосновенности личности, поэтому ситуацию знаю не плохо. В вышестоящие инстанции я обращалась - это Прокуратура, но толку? Ну завели дело, так другие начали доставать. Родителям я уже давно не нужна. Мама в монастыре в России ей вообще на всё наплевать, да и больная она на инвлидности по сердцу, уже совсем плохо. Отец тоже гражданин России, афганец, но живёт в Луганске с другой семьёй. У него естьдела пважнее меня, например, карбюратор у машины починить. Даже когда я неделю голодала мне они не помогли ( это было на 1-м курс училища). Да тётка помогла, сейчас временно живу у её мужа в Одессе, но это же впеменно! Короче в правоохранительных органах у нас беспридел:невинные сидят, настоящие преступники разгуливают на свободе и это не пустые слова. Короче жить слишком опасно и страшно, достало! :EEK!:

----------


## Alex22

> Я не могу понять зачем жить,если ты всёравно умрёшь?


 Если жизнь не складывается - согласен, тоже не понимаю, нахрена надо...
А, если все более минее нормально - просто жить и наслаждаться приятными моментами. Например, когда играем в интересную игру, наслаждаемся вкусным десертом, или гуляем по красивым местам - мы же не особо задумываемся, что это все закончится...

----------


## lisenok

> Если жизнь не складывается - согласен, тоже не понимаю, нахрена надо...
> А, если все более минее нормально - просто жить и наслаждаться приятными моментами. Например, когда играем в интересную игру, наслаждаемся вкусным десертом, или гуляем по красивым местам - мы же не особо задумываемся, что это все закончится...


 Да, когда в жизни всё хорошо человек редко задумывается о смысле жизни. Обычно об этом задумываются люди, которым не просто плохо, а просто ужасно и они не видят выход из сложившейся ситуации как и я. :Mad:  :Confused:

----------


## Каин

Практически всем людям нравится жить. Я знаю человека, который потерял мать молодым, мужа зрелым и внука пожилым. Он очень сильно страдает и постоянно плачет вспоминая о последней потери. И все равно говорит, что ему нравится жить.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Практически всем людям нравится жить. Я знаю человека, который потерял мать молодым, мужа зрелым и внука пожилым. Он очень сильно страдает и постоянно плачет вспоминая о последней потери. И все равно говорит, что ему нравится жить.


 потерять близкого человека это плохо конечно но время проходит и ты всё равно о нём забываешь, бл.ядь за.бала уже эта тривиальность. если ты родился уродом или например ты бедный или ты бедный и урод можно конечно попытаться найти счастье в науке или ещё в чём нибудь но как правило это всё временно, разочарование, невозможность принять себя таким какой ты есть и прочее.
без лишних раглагольствований человек кончает суицидом из-за того что он чмо, из-за того что он одинок и ему ничего не светит в будущем, как не ищет не находит никаких возможностей реализовать тот минимум какой ему нужен и не видит смысла жить дальше.

----------


## lisenok

> ]Практически всем людям нравится жить. Я знаю человека, который потерял мать молодым, мужа зрелым и внука пожилым. Он очень сильно страдает и постоянно плачет вспоминая о последней потери. И все равно говорит, что ему нравится жить.


 [/QUOTE]
Я согласна многим нравиться жить и чень тяжело переносить смерть близких тебе людей, но мне кажется тяжелее когда они живы, а для тебя они мертвы. Один раз меня моя мать не пустила в себе ночевать. Мне тогда было лет 15 и я ночевала зимой в лесу одна. Не понимаю зачем она меня рожала, я ведь её об этом не просила! :Confused:

----------


## Кирилллл

> потерять близкого человека это плохо конечно но время проходит и ты всё равно о нём забываешь, бл.ядь за.бала уже эта тривиальность. если ты родился уродом или например ты бедный или ты бедный и урод можно конечно попытаться найти счастье в науке или ещё в чём нибудь но как правило это всё временно, разочарование, невозможность принять себя таким какой ты есть и прочее.
> без лишних раглагольствований человек кончает суицидом из-за того что он чмо, из-за того что он одинок и ему ничего не светит в будущем, как не ищет не находит никаких возможностей реализовать тот минимум какой ему нужен и не видит смысла жить дальше.


 Вообщем приводить примеры что вот у того то то то произошло а он радуется всё равно жизни тупизм полный, то что было то прошло важно что ждёт тебя в будущем если оно то какого ты панически боишься то тогда и кончаешь суицидом.

----------


## old_loner

пи***ть не мешки ворочать =) народная мудрость )))))
пропустив высказывания любого человека через такую призму картина мира несколько проясняется )))) у многих тут больше всего получается только умно обосновывать откуда у них такая лень и др )))))

----------


## Каин

> Вообщем приводить примеры что вот у того то то то произошло а он радуется всё равно жизни тупизм полный, то что было то прошло важно что ждёт тебя в будущем если оно то какого ты панически боишься то тогда и кончаешь суицидом.


 То что случилось - оно уже прошло. По твоему, вся жизнь не важна, а будущее важно. Все важно и прошлое и будущее, а настоящего просто нет.

----------


## Кирилллл

> пи***ть не мешки ворочать =) народная мудрость )))))
> пропустив высказывания любого человека через такую призму картина мира несколько проясняется ))))


 Что там тебе прояснилось?

----------


## Кирилллл

> То что случилось - оно уже прошло. По твоему, вся жизнь не важна, а будущее важно. Все важно и прошлое и будущее, а настоящего просто нет.


 какая тебе разница на прошлое если твоё будущее тебя устраивает. другое дело что прошлое влияет на будущее, но это всё слова и и перегон из пустого в порожнее.
я там конкретно написал мотивы суицида и они как правило и встречаются во всех случаях суицида и как правило эти причины являются результатом несчастливой жизни.

----------


## Кирилллл

> у многих тут больше всего получается только умно обосновывать откуда у них такая лень и др )))))


 что ты тут загадками пишешь ты можешь конкретно по существу ответить

----------


## old_loner

Кирилллл, да мне все очевидно и так ) что 90% болтунов =)
работать/учиться не хотят, зато распрягают о смысле жизни и тд со своей колокольни ))))

----------


## Кирилллл

> Кирилллл, да мне все очевидно и так ) что 90% болтунов =)
> работать/учиться не хотят, зато распрягают о смысле жизни и тд со своей колокольни ))))


 ну так если тебе всё очевидно то заткнись и сиди себе дальше довольный и бред не неси

----------


## смертник

> А я и живу только ради себя, просто не хочу, чтобы меня насиловали, издевались, убивали. Я лучше выберу более безболезненный способ ухода из жизни. Всёравно рано или поздно все мы там будем. А я не хочу поздно, я хочу раньше. Я устала жить.


 я конечно сочувствую, но задумайся о своей душе.. будет ли там настолько лучше, если ты покончишь с собой? а если убьют тебя, то это зачтется тебе, и будешь там лучше жить... от каждого нашего поступка зависит дальнешее существование на том свете, хоть многие и не верят в него, но он точно есть...

----------


## Alex22

> я конечно сочувствую, но задумайся о своей душе.. будет ли там настолько лучше, если ты покончишь с собой? а если убьют тебя, то это зачтется тебе, и будешь там лучше жить... от каждого нашего поступка зависит дальнешее существование на том свете, хоть многие и не верят в него, но он точно есть...


 Думаю, большенство, как и я, на этом форуме не верят во все это.

----------


## Каин

> ну так если тебе всё очевидно то заткнись и сиди себе дальше довольный и бред не неси


 Ты тут писал, что с тобой толком никто не хочет поговорить и из - за этого тебе хочется спрыгнуть. Знаешь я даже буду рад если ты это сделаешь, еще на одну бесполезную дрянь станет меньше.

----------


## смертник

> Думаю, большенство, как и я, на этом форуме не верят во все это.


 каждый верит во что ему лучше, что ж, ваше право

----------


## Кирилллл

> Ты тут писал, что с тобой толком никто не хочет поговорить и из - за этого тебе хочется спрыгнуть. Знаешь я даже буду рад если ты это сделаешь, еще на одну бесполезную дрянь станет меньше.


 )))можешь  уже сейчас радоваться заранее. может ты после этого станешь самым счастливым человеком мне ровно от этого будет. 
если вы ограниченные люди и пишите на статистические данные какие то философские раглагольсвование то вы не иначе как не можете принять это, вы ограниченые люди. 
и не надо тут хрень писать типо я где то жаловался, я слабый и ничего не могу а вам всё ясно вы всё можете. не каждый может достойно уйти из этой жизни.

----------


## Каин

Что значит хрень? Ты писал, что это твоя проблема. Я тебе сказал почему. Потому что ты никого не хочешь слушать, считаешь что все пишут херню. Зато очень любишь послушать себя самого.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Что значит хрень? Ты писал, что это твоя проблема. Я тебе сказал почему. Потому что ты никого не хочешь слушать, считаешь что все пишут херню. Зато очень любишь послушать себя самого.


 Где я конкретно писал что все пишут херню? old loner с каким то маразмом присущим старикам пишет что глядя через призмы он тут всех видит насквозь я спросил что он видит такого, мне интересно стало, он заинтриговал меня. на что он мне ответил что ему то всё ясно а мне нет и не сказал чего ему ясно, я разочарованый(я ожидал услышать большую мудрость способную возможно коренным образом изменить жизнь) что в пустую обрадовался отписал что отписал

----------


## Каин

> если вы ограниченные люди и пишите на статистические данные какие то философские раглагольсвование то вы не иначе как не можете принять это, вы ограниченые люди


 .Это твоя.

Если ты не услышал мудрости,то это не повод говорить "заткнись". Почему в реале все спокойно слушают мою "херню". Я никому не говорю "заткнись". С таким подходом как у тебя, я пожалуй тоже бы спрыгнул.

----------


## Кирилллл

> .Это твоя.
> 
> Если ты не услышал мудрости,то это не повод говорить "заткнись". Почему в реале все спокойно слушают мою "херню". Я никому не говорю "заткнись". С таким подходом как у тебя, я пожалуй тоже бы спрыгнул.


 вообщем каин не придём мы к общей точки зрения. возможно я всё на своей волне но и ты тоже не больно то стараешься понять и осмыслить то что я пытаюсь донести очевидные вещи. я по жизни всё стараюсь сделать ясным упростить такой у меня склад ума.

----------


## Каин

Вполне. Просто я не переношу неоправданную грубость.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Вполне. Просто я не переношу неоправданную грубость.


 По моему в отношении old loner она была оправданая.

----------


## noway

В словах old_loner есть очень много правды, как мне кажется. 
Это не было адресным высказыванием. Так что грубить ему нет необходимости.

----------


## Кирилллл

> В словах old_loner есть очень много правды, как мне кажется. 
> Это не было адресным высказыванием. Так что грубить ему нет необходимости.


 ))) слушайте да вы издеваетесь что ли. много то правды то много но чё за правда может так вот взять и рассказать кто нибудь

----------


## Каин

> ))) слушайте да вы издеваетесь что ли. много то правды то много но чё за правда может так вот взять и рассказать кто нибудь


 У каждого своя правда, а у тебя только, по ходу, одна - своя собственная.

----------


## lisenok

> Кирилллл
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				, да мне все очевидно и так ) что 90% болтунов =)
> работать/учиться не хотят, зато распрягают о смысле жизни и тд со своей колокольни
> 			
> 		
> ...


 А кто это тебе сказал, что здесь большинство не хочет ни работать ни учиться? Вот я, например, учусь очень хорошо, одна из лучших в группе и работаю параллельно, полностью себя обеспечиваю, т.к. живу одна.Окружающие вообще не подозревают о моём состоянии т.к. я держу всё в себе. Только здесь я могу высказаться. Так что не надо всех грести под одну гребёнку, если не знаешь.

----------


## Каин

90% это не под одну гребенку. И не стоит так буквально понимать слова. Смысл был,что мы больше говорим,чем делаем.

----------


## lisenok

> я конечно сочувствую, но задумайся о своей душе.. будет ли там настолько лучше, если ты покончишь с собой? а если убьют тебя, то это зачтется тебе, и будешь там лучше жить... от каждого нашего поступка зависит дальнешее существование на том свете, хоть многие и не верят в него, но он точно есть..
> 			
> 		
> 
>  .


 
Да ты прав я не верю, в том,что "там" что-то есть и такой мой уход из жизни мне  "там" навредит.

----------


## lisenok

[QUOTE=каин;83935][QUOTE][QUOTE]


> 90% это не под одну гребенку. И не стоит так буквально понимать слова.
> 			
> 		
> 
>   Смысл был,что мы больше говорим,чем делаем
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Я понимаю так как ты пишешь.
> ...


 И что тогда это значит?

----------


## Каин

Констатация факта или мысль высказанная вслух, или собственное мнение проблемы пользователей этого форума.

----------


## lisenok

> Констатация факта или мысль высказанная вслух, или собственное мнение проблемы пользователей этого форума
> 			
> 		
> 
>  .


 
Странный ты однако Каин.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Олд-лонер,напиши о себе-я тоже тебя буду видеть насквоооззссь :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nord

> Я не могу понять зачем жить,если ты всёравно умрёшь? Зачем жить, если в этой жизни ты ни кому не нужен, даже родителям? Для меня жизнь - это вечная борьба! Жизнь - это борьба, в первую очередь, за право жить, борьба за хорошее положение в обществе, за безбедную жизнь. А я просто устала от этой борьбы!!!!!!!!!! Меня несколько раз пытались изнасиловать. Полтора года назад два придурка мне выбили двери и побили, а когда я обратилась в милицию, то они на них, даже, уголовное дело не завели, так я до Генпрокуратуры дописалась и, только тогда прокуратура возбудила дело, его уже должны передать в суд. Так мне теперь их дружки мстить начали.Припёрлись в половине третьего ночи и до утра покоя не давали. Благо я бронированные двери поставила, взломать не смогли.Я тогда вызвала милицию так она не принхала. Сказали, когда убьют тогда и приедут. Так зачем ждать когда тебя убьют? Лучше самой уйти из жизни менее болезненно.Я знаю, что можно отравиться, например таблетками, но как расчитать смертельную дозу, чтобы было наверняка?


 Надо разгребать проблемы, lisenok. Это первое.

Второе - надо понять, что если что-то идет постоянно криво, то это значит, что где-то ошибка. Более-менее устаканив ситуацию - надо заняться обдумывание этого вопроса, потому что если этого не сделать, ошибка вновь проявится и приведет тебя сюда.

Это может показаться самоочевидным и потому глупым советом, но это то, без чего ты только продолжишь скатываться к усталости от жизни. А судя по всему, тебе просто нужно хоть немного ее облегчить.

----------


## Дима_

> Я не могу понять зачем жить,если ты всёравно умрёшь?


 Живут не ради этого. Ради другого. Хотя, если человек живет ради того чтобы умереть - то наверно неважно сколько он проживёт.
Живут, разумеется, ради кого-то или чего-то. Если этого нет - то нет разницы - жив ты или не жив. И сам процесс одинаков и концовка одна. Правда, живой ещё и мучается, в отличие от мёртвого.Если жизнь бессмысленна - то умрешь ты в 20, 30 , 40 - нет разницы, потому что ничего не менялось и ты не нашел смысла жизни.
Универсального ответа нет, каждый человек получает столько, сколько захочет и сможет. И жизнь у каждого своя. Поэтому, я думаю что самый точный ответ на вопрос "зачем жить?" может дать только тот, кто спрашивает. А если ждать ответа у других, то ты получишь ответ "ради чего они живут". И, чтобы принять их ответ, тебе придется следовать их смыслу жизни. Если тебе не нравятся их смыслы жизни, то ответа ты не получишь.

----------


## Игорёк

[QUOTE=lisenok;83861]Я не могу понять зачем жить,если ты всёравно умрёшь? QUOTE]
Человек живет ради удовольствий. Он должен трудиться, получать результат и довольствоваться этим результатом. Тогда жизнь будет правильна интересна и ценна.

----------


## Дима_

Игорёк, ну это если у человека в жизни есть радости.

----------


## Игорёк

да, конечно, но вопрос об этом не стоял. Вопрос был - зачем жить если всеравно умрешь. вот и говорю - за тем что это интересно, почно получить много удовольствия, если есть перспективы. А если их нет (как у многих из нас), тогда согласен что незачем.. 
 Просто мне не нравятся люди которые говорят что жизнь дерьмо. Это у них она дерьмо, и в их глазах все кажется дерьмовым. Просто они почему-то не хотят этого понимать.

----------


## Каин

> Просто мне не нравятся люди которые говорят что жизнь дерьмо. Это у них она дерьмо, и в их глазах все кажется дерьмовым. Просто они почему-то не хотят этого понимать.


 Просто мне не нравятся люди,которые говорят "жизнь прекрасна". Это у них она прекрасна,и в их глазах все кажется прекрасным. Просто они не хотят этого понимать.

----------


## Игорёк

верно  :Big Grin:  Но факт в том что она может быть такой.раз она есть у них. Значит жизнь в общем смысле не дерьмо. А как правило когда говорят так имеют ввиду именно это, что жизнь дерьмо вцелом, а не только у них.

----------


## Каин

> верно  Но факт в том что она может быть такой.раз она есть у них. Значит жизнь в общем смысле не дерьмо. А как правило когда говорят так имеют ввиду именно это, что жизнь дерьмо вцелом, а не только у них.


 Я уже высказывался на это тему.Еще раз.
Наличие счастливых не предпологает,что жизнь прекрасна,а только именно ихнию жизнь.Присутствие же несчастных говорит не только о ихней жизни,но и о жизни в Целом.Если у кого-то отказали почки,мы признаем его больным,даже если остальные органы функционируют отлично.И из-за наличия в этом мире,например самоубийств,уже можно заявить,что этот Мир Болен.

----------


## lisenok

> Надо разгребать проблемы, lisenok. Это первое.
> 
> Второе - надо понять, что если что-то идет постоянно криво, то это значит, что где-то ошибка. Более-менее устаканив ситуацию - надо заняться обдумывание этого вопроса, потому что если этого не сделать, ошибка вновь проявится и приведет тебя сюда.
> 
> Это может показаться самоочевидным и потому глупым советом, но это то, без чего ты только продолжишь скатываться к усталости от жизни. А судя по всему, тебе просто нужно хоть немного ее облегчить
> 			
> 		
> 
>  .


 Да ты прав, совет бональный, но в том-то всё и дело, что я устала постоянно разгребать проблемы, я этим занимаюсь с 15 лет. В этом возрасте я стала ненужной родителям и нчались мои мытарства по приютам, интернатам и т.д. Решила одну проблему, появляется следующая ещё похуже. Я просто от этого устала.

----------


## lisenok

> Живут не ради этого. Ради другого. Хотя, если человек живет ради того чтобы умереть - то наверно неважно сколько он проживёт.
> Живут, разумеется, ради кого-то или чего-то. Если этого нет - то нет разницы - жив ты или не жив. И сам процесс одинаков и концовка одна. Правда, живой ещё и мучается, в отличие от мёртвого.Если жизнь бессмысленна - то умрешь ты в 20, 30 , 40 - нет разницы, потому что ничего не менялось и ты не нашел смысла жизни.
> Универсального ответа нет, каждый человек получает столько, сколько захочет и сможет. И жизнь у каждого своя. Поэтому, я думаю что самый точный ответ на вопрос "зачем жить?" может дать только тот, кто спрашивает. А если ждать ответа у других, то ты получишь ответ "ради чего они живут". И, чтобы принять их ответ, тебе придется следовать их смыслу жизни. Если тебе не нравятся их смыслы жизни, то ответа ты не получишь.


 Я согласна у каждого есть свой смысл жизни. Я свой потеряла. Он у меня тоже был когда-то. Но здесь я имела ввиду немного другое: что несмотря на разные смыслы жизни( у всех они разные) окончание будет одинаковое - смерть. Вот, пэтому я и не вижу смысла жизни.

----------


## old_loner

каин, это называется естественный отбор =)

----------


## lisenok

> Человек живет ради удовольствий. Он должен трудиться, получать результат и довольствоваться этим результатом. Тогда жизнь будет правильна интересна и ценна.


 [/QUOTE]
А если в жизни нет удовльствия, а одни только неприятности? А во-вторых удовольствие быстро заканчивается, а на новые надо иметь деньги, а деньги не всегда есть.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

А кого-то вообще ничего нет

----------


## Дима_

> окончание будет одинаковое - смерть. Вот, пэтому я и не вижу смысла жизни.


 Большинство тех, кто пишет на этом форуме - живут ради процесса, а не концовки! Те, кто жил ради концовки - уже на том свете.

----------


## lisenok

> верно  Но факт в том что она может быть такой.раз она есть у них. Значит жизнь в общем смысле не дерьмо. А как правило когда говорят так имеют ввиду именно это, что жизнь дерьмо вцелом, а не только у них.


 [/QUOTE]
Согласна, но дерьмовой жизнь делают обстоятельства не зависящие от нас. Я например ненавижу своих родителей за это и не могу понять одного зачем они меня родили? Я же их не просила меня рожать!

----------


## lisenok

> Большинство тех, кто пишет на этом форуме - живут ради процесса, а не концовки! Те, кто жил ради концовки - уже на том свете


 .[/QUOTE]
Значит и я скоро там буду. Только надо завещание на тётку оформить, чтобы родитилям ничего не досталось и подготовиться получше, чтобы в психушку не угодить.

----------


## Каин

> каин, это называется естественный отбор =)


 Землетрясение, аварии, несчастные случаи это не естественный отбор это отбор в слепую.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Что тебе родители,живи ради себя

----------


## old_loner

каин, это тоже естественый отбор =) несчастные случаи в снг так точно большинство по пьяни, из-за разгильдяйства, несоблюдения техник безопасности и т.д. в любой ситуации тем не менее подготовленный человек имеет большие шансы выжить и вообще не вляпаться в проблемы.
//Землетрясение//
тоже самое. кто-то укрылся, а кто-то нет, да и жил в "каменном гробу" который еще и был построен криво. это просто как 2*2, это математика, физика, а не ваша псевдо-философия.
и что теперь, проникнуться офигенной глубиной твоей "мысли" о страданиях человека и власть в депру? )))))
а *** ТАМ!! ))))

p.s.: lisenok, мужика найди =) или убейся ))), а не сваливай вину на предков ) у тебя уже лет 10 было чтобы все вырулить )

----------


## Хомосапиенс

У меня у знакомой мать убили,отец алкаш.Она и работает и учится.

----------


## lisenok

> p.s.: lisenok, мужика найди =) или убейся ))), а не сваливай вину на предков ) у тебя уже лет 10 было чтобы все вырулить


 )[/QUOTE]
Во-первых мне мужик какой попало не нужен, а нормальных просто единицы(большинство алкоголики, наркоманы, альфонсы или посто дураки).Во-вторых мне родаки жизнь испортили хорошо. Благодаря папе я с 4-х лет страдаю эпилепсией( сейчос на инвалидности из-за этого. Папа не уследил за мной, когда мы ехали в поезде и я упала со второй полки. Мама меня оставвила без дома и долгое время у меня были проблемы с пропиской, а без неё и на работу не устроишься. И это только малая часть. Так что жизнь мне они попортили очень хорошо!

----------


## lisenok

> У меня у знакомой мать убили,отец алкаш.Она и работает и учится


 .[/QUOTE]
Я вообще-то тоже и работаю и учусь ( получаю уже второе образование), мне ни кто не помогает.

----------


## old_loner

кол-во образований ничего не говорит еще. у нас была препод с 3-мя вышками, но сама никакая тк это ей было чисто для "статуса". работа врятли ли у девушек главное тем более разбираются нормально и зарабатывают обычно мужики только, в любой почти сфере. в снг кроме Рб образование везде практически никакое, уверен что тебя обманывают и ты себя тоже обманываешь насчет образования работы и тд установок по жизни.



> Во-первых мне мужик какой попало не нужен, а нормальных просто единицы(большинство алкоголики, наркоманы, альфонсы или посто дураки)


 тоже самое можно и о девушках сказать. так "облагородь" какого-нить мужика своим вниманием. или думаешь он сам к тебе спустится с небес на лексусе, накачанный с 4-мя вышками и полным багажником бабла? ))))

----------


## Хомосапиенс

А друзья у тебя есть?В знакомствах или в асе или на форуме попробуй познакомится с парнем,может повезет..С эпилепсией вроде живут люди

----------


## Каин

[QUOTE]


> каин, это тоже естественый отбор =) несчастные случаи в снг так точно большинство по пьяни, из-за разгильдяйства, несоблюдения техник безопасности и т.д. в любой ситуации тем не менее подготовленный человек имеет большие шансы выжить и вообще не вляпаться в проблемы.
> //Землетрясение//
> тоже самое. кто-то укрылся, а кто-то нет, да и жил в "каменном гробу" который еще и был построен криво. это просто как 2*2, это математика, физика, а не ваша псевдо-философия.


 Ну да, радиация в Японии пойдет на пользу ихнему потомству.
Прекрасный инструмент отбора прекрасного мира.




> и что теперь, проникнуться офигенной глубиной твоей "мысли" о страданиях человека и власть в депру? )))))
> а *** ТАМ!! ))))


 Ты, конечно, в отличие от меня можешь скалится всему на свете. Я буду за тебя только рад. 
Если бы у меня жизнерадостный человек попросил, что бы я передал ему свои мысли, я непременно бы отказался от этого. Но и его мысли мне не нужны. Я умею нести свой крест.

----------


## old_loner

> радиация в Японии пойдет на пользу ихнему потомству.
> Прекрасный инструмент отбора прекрасного мира.


 у кого есть деньги, возможности и просто сила воли давно уже выбрались туда где хотят подальше от радиации. а остальные подыхают и вообще не дадут потомства или их потомство не выживет. да и вообще прирост населения идет в странах которые не губят природу и соответственно природа не губит их.
так что выживут наиболее здоровые и приспособленные, не стоит переживать за весь мир =) мы, выжившие, сделаем все что сможем ) можете умирать со спокойной совестью ))))

есть кстати психически больные люди со всякими фобиями, например руку не жмут тк микробов боятся, все моют по миллиону раз или вообще из дома не выходят боясь заразиться чем-нить =) Каин ты случайно не из их числа? )))) не страшно жить? ))))) безопаснее наверно убиться чем ждать смерти от неведомой е****й  х***и которая перед смертью загонит в депресняк )))))

----------


## Каин

> есть кстати психически больные люди со всякими фобиями, например руку не жмут тк микробов боятся, все моют по миллиону раз или вообще из дома не выходят боясь заразиться чем-нить =) Каин ты случайно не из их числа? )))) не страшно жить? ))))) безопаснее наверно убиться чем ждать смерти от неведомой е****й  х***и которая перед смертью загонит в депресняк )))))


 Что бы со мной не случалось, я не впадал в панику и не впаду. Ко всему готов. И мало чего боюсь. По крайне мере мое сострадание в беде пересиливает мой страх.
А тебя улыбчивого,за жопу схватят ты и обосрешься. От неожиданности.



> мы, выжившие, сделаем все что сможем ) можете умирать со спокойной совестью ))))


 Интересно, а если твоего друга за жопу схватят. Ты будешь так же рассуждать? Естественны отбор?

----------


## old_loner

делать буду что-то по своим возможностям, человек коллективное существо и выживание тоже вопрос обьединения. по крайней мере мою задницу спасали не раз, есть с кого брать пример )) это в моих интересах помочь кому-то чтобы потом помогли мне.
так почему ты тогда распускаешь бациллы "бессмысленности бытия" и фатальности если готов к трудностям? что-то тут не стыкуется.
или просто решил по****ть о жизни со своей колокольни? ))))))

----------


## Каин

[QUOTE]


> делать буду что-то по своим возможностям, человек коллективное существо и выживание тоже вопрос обьединения.


 А ты мне тут про честь задвигал. Ты ее по ходу со стадным инстинктом перепутал.
Не завидная у тебя роль в жизни. Быть как все. Каждому свое и если твое это не высовываться, то я тебя за это не осуждаю.






> так почему ты тогда распускаешь бациллы "бессмысленности бытия" и фатальности если готов к трудностям? что-то тут не стыкуется


 .
Что у тебя тут не стыкуется. Моя судьба не предполагает бездействия в трудных ситуациях. И о бессмысленности бытия и даже жизни человека я не говорил. А если даже и бессмысленно бытие, то, то же не совсем понимаю причем тут трудности.




> или просто решил по****ть о жизни со своей колокольни? ))))))


 Люблю поговорить. А вот попи....ть любишь, как раз таки, ты.

----------


## old_loner

//И о бессмысленности бытия и даже жизни человека я не говорил. //
да ладно, N раз писал что этот мир болен, что реальность это антиутопия, твоя проблема нерешаема и тд и тп клокочущий негатив.


каин, как только я вывел тебя на чистую воду что ты горе философ пустослов (пи****ол) который засирает тут все темы абстрактной бредятиной, ты сразу смотал удочки и перевел стрелки на меня =)
может быть это и есть твоя проблема о который ты писал? что пора завязывать пороть ерунду и становиться взрослее?

----------


## Игорёк

> )


 нормальных просто единицы(большинство алкоголики, наркоманы, альфонсы или посто дураки).[/QUOTE]

Или уроды )))

----------


## Каин

> //И о бессмысленности бытия и даже жизни человека я не говорил. //
> да ладно, N раз писал что этот мир болен, что реальность это антиутопия, твоя проблема нерешаема и тд и тп клокочущий негатив.
> 
> 
> каин, как только я вывел тебя на чистую воду что ты горе философ пустослов (пи****ол) который засирает тут все темы абстрактной бредятиной, ты сразу смотал удочки и перевел стрелки на меня =)
> может быть это и есть твоя проблема о который ты писал? что пора завязывать пороть ерунду и становиться взрослее?


 Все аргументы закончились пошел словесный понос.
Во первых это только твое мнение.
Во вторых скажи мне. Каковы твои понятия? Каковы твои идеи? Что ты делаешь? Что ты пытаешься делать? Что хочешь поменять? Что сделать?
Я о тебе не знаю ничего, как только то,что ты не против того,чтобы тебя кастрировали.
Я не знаю ничего о тебе,может потому что ты ничего из себя не представляешь.

----------


## old_loner

тут дело не во мне, а в твоих ошибочных жизненных позициях (а это обьективно, взять только утверждение о том, что мир болен априори). аппелировать ко мне что ты, ты, ты никто и тд бессмыленно тк я тут не собираюсь на форуме рисоваться и что-то кому-то доказывать, себя как-то позиционировать и тд =)
за меня можешь не переживать =) 
а вот над тем, что я тебе указал стоит задуматься и выкинуть из своей души/головы то дерьмо, которым ты забил себя под завязку )))

//Я о тебе не знаю ничего, как только то,что ты не против того,чтобы тебя кастрировали.//
вот очередная твоя гнусная п****ж =) на твой вопрос я ответил, что это не самое главное в жизни для меня и не фатально если бы такое произошло. из-за этого прерывать жизнь или лить сопли я не буду. мужиком можно быть и инвадидом, главное что в голове )

----------


## Каин

Извини, но мне показалось, что ты мелочь. И твои советы для меня слишком ничтожны. У тебя же нет никаких понятий! Ты просто единица социума.

----------


## old_loner

угу, диагноз подтвержен ))))))) какбы ты не пытался теперь меня задеть (мне не жалко) и перевести разговор в любую плоскость )))

----------


## Каин

> //Я о тебе не знаю ничего, как только то,что ты не против того,чтобы тебя кастрировали.//
> вот очередная твоя гнусная п****ж =) на твой вопрос я ответил, что это не самое главное в жизни для меня и не фатально если бы такое произошло. из-за этого прерывать жизнь или


 Я отвечаю в твоей манере и не собираюсь на твою похабщину отвечать философски.Ты ее не разумеешь. А вот такой язык как раз для тебя.



> лить сопли я не буду. мужиком можно быть и инвадидом, главное что в голове


 )А если тебя поиметь,тоже не страшно,тоже мужик,главное в голове,так в голове у тебя ничего нет..Никакого понятия о чести! Какой раз в этом убеждаюсь.

----------


## Kali-Ma

Вечер перестает быть томным (с)
Тема позиционировалась как опрос, а вы тут ругань развели.

----------


## Игорёк

О своей жизни лучше бы написали чем фигней заниматься *

----------


## old_loner

твоя псевдо философская бредятина сугубо субьективна и убога тк описывает лишь твое такое же убогое понимание окружающей действительности ) это лишь твой мир который ты выстроил и не более того =) для нас этого твоего карточного домика не существует )) это не выдерживает никакой критики бинарной логикой, тк по сути твоя п****ж говоря всем доступным языком ))))

фантазии с моей кастрацией, изнасилованием это то чем ты себе голову забил. можешь думать что хочешь, но лучше весь этот бред держи при себе )))

----------


## Каин

> угу, диагноз подтвержен ))))))) какбы ты не пытался теперь меня задеть (мне не жалко) и перевести разговор в любую плоскость ))


 )

Первым на личность перешел ты (сообщ 62) Первым на оскорбление перешел ты (сообще69)
А теперь говоришь мне,что я соскакиваю и перехожу в другую плоскость.

----------


## old_loner

если слово "ты" для "вас" переход на личности, а подколка это оскорбление, то мне остается только расхохотаться вам в лицо, сударь )))))

----------


## Каин

> есть кстати психически больные люди со всякими фобиями,  Каин ты случайно не из их числа


 Есть кстати, педики,которых каждый день имеют.old_loner, ты случаем не из их числа.
Теперь можешь пойти и расхохотаться перед зеркалом.

----------


## old_loner

плоский у тебя юмор )))))))))))))) все вокруг моих гениталий и очка крутится )))))) что какбэ намекает o_O

----------


## Игорёк

А еще есть уроды-нытики, которые плачут перед зеркалом )) Да вообще много чего есть в этом удивительном мире ))

----------


## Alex22

Ребят, вы бы хоть немного уважения проявили к человеку, создавшему эту тему. Откройте себе отдельную для срача, что-ли.))

----------


## Кирилллл

> мы, выжившие, сделаем все что сможем ) можете умирать со спокойной совестью ))))


 я всё понял, old loner просто обыватель с манией величия.

----------


## Кирилллл

> я всё понял, old loner просто обыватель с манией величия.


 прям вот жду не дождусь что напишит old loner

----------


## Кирилллл

> прям вот жду не дождусь что напишит old loner


 слушай олд лунер а чем собственно ты так гордишься, ты считаешь что жить и рассуждать как обывательская свинья это оху.ный подвиг.

----------


## Кирилллл

> слушай олд лунер а чем собственно ты так гордишься, ты считаешь что жить и рассуждать как обывательская свинья это охуеный подвиг.


 Бл. олдлунер хорош пялить в монитор свои глаза ответь уже что нибудь я же вижу что ты смотришь сообщения в этой теме

----------


## Кирилллл

> Бля олдлунер хорош пялить в монитор свои глаза ответь уже что нибудь я же вижу что ты смотришь сообщения в этой теме


 Слушай я понимаю конечно что ты считаешь свои слова всё равно что речь бога снижошедшая до нас, но весь форум ждёт твоего ответа.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Слушай я понимаю конечно что ты считаешь свои слова всё равно что речь бога снижошедшая до нас, но весь форум ждёт твоего ответа.


 вся страна ждёт твоего ответа ты бл.дь уставился в зеркало не нагвришь всё комплиментов человеку в отражении

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Успокойся ты уже. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Кирилллл

> Успокойся ты уже.


 таааак всёоооооо успоколился
кое как успокоился, меня в смирительную смотали и вкололи укольчик щас я спокойный

----------


## Дима_

Хм, большинсвто проголосовали за "Жить не нужно, всёравно умрём". Однако, совершают противоположное. Все живы, пишут на форуме. Когда спрашивают "нужно ли жить" - сразу пишут "нет, надо щас умереть". Но как только собираются покончить с собой, сразу мысль меняется! Получается, большинство проголосовавших соврали! Говорят одно, а делают другое!

Тут кое-кто намекал, что он точно прав, а другие точно не правы! Я думаю спорить есть смысл, если можно узнать кто прав на самом деле. Если это нельзя узнать - то спорить бессмысленно!

----------


## Alex22

Не так просто умереть... одного желания мало.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Надо еще пойти,завязать узел и спрыгнуть..а потом..хочешь,не хочешь,да поздно уже будет.

----------


## Каин

> Хм, большинсвто проголосовали за "Жить не нужно, всёравно умрём". Однако, совершают противоположное. Все живы, пишут на форуме. Когда спрашивают "нужно ли жить" - сразу пишут "нет, надо щас умереть". Но как только собираются покончить с собой, сразу мысль меняется! Получается, большинство проголосовавших соврали! Говорят одно, а делают другое!


 Моя воля жизни просит
Хоть рассудок смерти ждет

----------


## Alex22

> Надо еще пойти,завязать узел и спрыгнуть..а потом..хочешь,не хочешь,да поздно уже будет.


 Узел завязал - сорвался крюк. За лет 20 на краю крыши и у открытого окна простоял уйму часов... На скорости 180-240 на своей машине ни раз думал, вот она фура, дерево и т.д. Отравления не рассматривал... 
Не могу решиться... находятся разные придлоги... Хотя когда летишь на бешенной скорости или когда, для падения хватает одного легкого дунавения ветра - на душе становится так легко, что словами не передать.... Может характер слаб, может еще чего - я хз...

Но, сцука, идея су меня сожрала изнутри....  Причем она у меня лет с 5. И впринципе знаю откуда... а толку..

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Ну наверное проблем нет больших,поэтому страшно

----------


## Дима_

Есть 3 пункта
1. Улучшение жизни и забывание про форум.
2. Продолжение страданий и сидение на форуме
3. Смерть

1 и 3 пункты по разным причинам не выполняются. Жители форума выбрали 2. Есть надежда, что 1 пункт выполнится, но я тут год сижу, и как было нытье, так и осталось. Если я спрошу "что лучше - 2 или 3?" - сразу начнут защищать пункт 2. А в соседних темах будут писать "Почему пункт 3 не выполнился?". Раз живут по пунту 2 - значит он лучше, а кто пишет про пункт 3  - самообман получается. Если посмотреть что на самом деле происходит - все живут по пункту 2. А пункт 3 никому не нужен! Посмотрите правде в глаза!
Это я к тому, что в реальности выбирают 1 пункт, а в постах пишут  - то 2-ой пункт верный - то 3-ий.

Ну если люди сами выбрали пункт - на что жаловаться то тогда? Сами и выбрали!

Это я к тому, что можно снять розовые очки и посмотреть, что происходит в вашей жизни и на этом форуме. Стать откровенным и посмотреть правде в глаза. И перестать врать себе и другим. А если это не сделать, то ничего не изменится ни в вашей жизни, ни на форуме! Если до сих пор не изменилось (или мало изменилось) - почему это вдруг сильно изменится?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Поныть напоследок нельзя?Вот я розовые очки сняла уже давно,недавно точнее..смотрю я на свою "жизнь",и ною,че незя?! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Alex22

> Ну наверное проблем нет больших,поэтому страшно


 Может... а может, просто, неудачник по жизни! ))

----------


## Nord

> Да ты прав, совет бональный, но в том-то всё и дело, что я устала постоянно разгребать проблемы, я этим занимаюсь с 15 лет. В этом возрасте я стала ненужной родителям и нчались мои мытарства по приютам, интернатам и т.д. Решила одну проблему, появляется следующая ещё похуже. Я просто от этого устала.


 Да, я вижу, что ты устала. Я побывал в подобной ситуации, поэтому я практически чувствую твое состояние. Но выход есть.

Про проблемы еще раз скажу, потому что важно: первое, что надо - привести в более-менее стабильное состояние свою жизнь, разрешив наиболее острые проблемы. Мне трудно давать советы, так как информации мало, но, насколько я понял, одна из существенных проблем - это проблема с местом жительства. Может быть тебе имеет смысл продать дом? Если хочешь, можно написать сюда или лично мне - давай попробуем найти решение.

Когда ситуация перестанет быть критической, надо очень серьезно задуматься о том, что является причиной твоего кризиса и как можно это изменить. Не спеши с предположениями - я прочитал, что у тебя сложная семейная ситуация, но это не конец. Выход есть из всего и всегда - и мы его найдем.

То есть в два приема необходимо действовать - вначале локально немного утрясти проблемы, чтобы получить место для маневра, затем заняться перестройкой глобально, чтобы изменить само течение жизни.

Расскажи мне о себе подробнее: от детства, важные события, какие цели ты себе ставила/ставишь, чем занимаешься, что для тебя важно и что сейчас тебе мешает. Не спеши - потрать время на подробное описание.

----------


## lisenok

> кол-во образований ничего не говорит еще. у нас была препод с 3-мя вышками, но сама никакая тк это ей было чисто для "статуса". работа врятли ли у девушек главное тем более разбираются нормально и зарабатывают обычно мужики только, в любой почти сфере. в снг кроме Рб образование везде практически никакое, уверен что тебя обманывают и ты себя тоже обманываешь насчет образования работы и тд установок по жизни.
> 
> тоже самое можно и о девушках сказать. так "облагородь" какого-нить мужика своим вниманием. или думаешь он сам к тебе спустится с небес на лексусе, накачанный с 4-мя вышками и полным багажником бабла? )))
> 			
> 		
> 
>  )


 Вообще-то образование многое даёт, просто начинаешь многие вещи понимать, но есть и минус, т.к. может случиться горе от ума, а вот это наверное у меня и произошло.
А на счёт мужчин, то у меня очень даже часто происходят знакомства,т.к. я общительный человек, но от этого не лече. Мне ведь попадаются только те, которых я перечислила. Вот, например, недавно у меня знакомство закончилось тем, что меня чуть не изнасиловали, а с виду вроде симпатичный, умный парень.

----------


## Alex22

Возможно скажу неприятную вещь, но мы притягиваем таких же людей, как и мы сами. Всегда это говорю. И за 28 лет, на примерах, в этом полностью убедился.

----------


## lisenok

]


> А друзья у тебя есть?В знакомствах или в асе или на форуме попробуй познакомится с парнем,может повезет..С эпилепсией вроде живут люди


 [/QUOTE]
Друзей у меня мало, т.к. вся жизнь одни переезды, но есть пару подруг, с которыми вижусь я редко, т.к. они живут в других населённых пунктах. Раньше я в оновном так с парнями и знакомилась, но ничего толкового с этого не вышло.
А, что насчёт болячки с этм, конечно живут, не спорю, но как! Права не получишь, на многие работы не устроишься (пробовала), т.к. везде нужна справка от психиатра, а мне её ни кто не даст, с этим ведь на учёте стоят. Да и в реанимации не раз лежала (зачем только меня из комы выводили, лучше бы умереть дали спокойно). Да сейчас вроде попустило, но сами врачи не знают, что со мной происходит, т.к. классических эпиприступов у меня больше нет, а всё происходит при полном сознании, только мне от этого не легче, а то и хуже, всё же чувствую. Да и ни по одной из приобретённых специальностей я с этим диагнозом работать не смогу

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Да,это точно.Я вот зашла на такое дно,что притянула мыслями к себе свиду того о ком мечтала,а на самом деле человек которого никто не понимает,осуждает и ненавидет.он для них нечеловек.

----------


## Alex22

> Да,это точно.Я вот зашла на такое дно,что притянула мыслями к себе свиду того о ком мечтала,а на самом деле человек которого никто не понимает,осуждает и ненавидет.он для них нечеловек.


 А для тебя?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

> ]


 Друзей у меня мало, т.к. вся жизнь одни переезды, но есть пару подруг, с которыми вижусь я редко, т.к. они живут в других населённых пунктах. Раньше я в оновном так с парнями и знакомилась, но ничего толкового с этого не вышло.
А, что насчёт болячки с этм, конечно живут, не спорю, но как! Права не получишь, на многие работы не устроишься (пробовала), т.к. везде нужна справка от психиатра, а мне её ни кто не даст, с этим ведь на учёте стоят. Да и в реанимации не раз лежала (зачем только меня из комы выводили, лучше бы умереть дали спокойно). Да сейчас вроде попустило, но сами врачи не знают, что со мной происходит, т.к. классических эпиприступов у меня больше нет, а всё происходит при полном сознании, только мне от этого не легче, а то и хуже, всё же чувствую. Да и ни по одной из приобретённых специальностей я с этим диагнозом работать не смогу[/QUOTE]

А как это вообще?при полном сознании?Я про эпилепсию вообще мало конечно знаю..ну знаю конечно,что люди с этим заболеванием неожиданно падают,у них трясучка начинается..Но вот мама моя рассказывала,у неё в магазине женщина заходила..у неё семья есть,муж,ребенок.они с магазина вышли,а женщина осталась.и у неё этот приступ начался..мама так перепугалась..Но ты же учишься,надо просто решить проблемы,которые препятствуют.А может-снизить планку.В общем,я не советник конечно..

----------


## Хомосапиенс

> А для тебя?


 Я понимаю его проблему потому что общалась с ним.

----------


## lisenok

[QUOTE]


> ?Я про эпилепсию вообще мало конечно знаю..ну знаю конечно,что люди с этим заболеванием неожиданно падают,у них трясучка начинается..Но вот мама моя рассказывала,у неё в магазине женщина заходила..у неё семья есть,муж,ребенок.они с магазина вышли,а женщина осталась.и у неё этот приступ начался..мама так перепугалась..Но ты же учишься,надо просто решить проблемы,которые препятствуют.А может-снизить планку.


 Это ты привела классический пример, но разновидностей очень много и это заболевание заключается не только в приступах, но и в других нарушениях нервной системы, Об этом долго писать. 


> А как это вообще?при полном сознании


 А это когда у человека, тоже теже судороги, но он всё чувствует, Одни, называют это паническии атаками, другие неврозом, а третьи разновидностью эпилепсии. Вот так. Но проблем у меня не  из-за этого, это только довесок к уже сущесвующим.

----------


## lisenok

> Да, я вижу, что ты устала. Я побывал в подобной ситуации, поэтому я практически чувствую твое состояние. Но выход есть.
> 
> Про проблемы еще раз скажу, потому что важно: первое, что надо - привести в более-менее стабильное состояние свою жизнь, разрешив наиболее острые проблемы. Мне трудно давать советы, так как информации мало, но, насколько я понял, одна из существенных проблем - это проблема с местом жительства. Может быть тебе имеет смысл продать дом? Если хочешь, можно написать сюда или лично мне - давай попробуем найти решение.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Хорошо я расскажу, но только чуть попозже мне нужно курсовую срочно сдать, а то сроки уже поджимают.

----------


## old_loner

> Полтора года назад два придурка мне выбили двери и побили, а когда я обратилась в милицию, то они на них, даже, уголовное дело не завели, так я до Генпрокуратуры дописалась и, только тогда прокуратура возбудила дело, его уже должны передать в суд. Так мне теперь их дружки мстить начали.Припёрлись в половине третьего ночи и до утра покоя не давали. Благо я бронированные двери поставила, взломать не смогли.Я тогда вызвала милицию так она не принхала. Сказали, когда убьют тогда и приедут.


 еще раз повторю что тебе 100% нужен *мужик* =) которому будет в радость за правую идею пустить крови если надо ) который может вырастить детей которые смогут за себя/вас  постоять =) так было всегда и будет =) может быть так и ставить вопрос ребром при общении что у тебя есть какие-то проблемы и нужен зашитник и т.д. =) 




> Для меня жизнь - это вечная борьба! Жизнь - это борьба, в первую очередь, за право жить,


 все верно =) а еще надо дать детям жизнь =) и прожить красиво, а не пуская сопли как некоторые =)

иначе все твои вышки и тд совершенно бесполезны если тебя некому даже зашитить или потом в старости прокормить )))))))))))) не с кем делить радости и сложности. я б еще понял если у тебя было горе от ума, великая какая-то цель (оправдывающая собственные сложности для блага остальных) и тд, но ты же пишешь какую-то курсовую в 28 лет ))) мужики в любом случае добиваются большего чем женшины, нет смысла с нами состязаться в этом. феминизм до добра не доведет )))

----------


## Дима_

В теме подразумевается "Зачем нужно жить как можно дольше?", "Жить не нужно как можно дольше, все равно умрем" ? Не уточняется *сколько* жить не нужно! В вопросе "Зачем жить?" может скрываться "Зачем жить месяц" и "Зачем жить до старости". Это разные вопросы. И ответы тоже разные будут. Думаю, надо бы ещё раз провести голосование, задав точный вопрос, чтобы все поняли что автор хотел спросить.
Ещё в этом вопросе может скрываться "Зачем жить, если жизнь так и останется плохой?" . Поэтому и не сходится, что большинсвто проголосвали за смерть, а сами живут. Думаю, каждый этот вопрос по своему понял, поэтому результат странный.

----------


## Игорёк

old_loner



> еще раз повторю что тебе 100% нужен мужик =)


 У тебя одно лекарство от всех болезней - Мужик!! ахаха )))
Хотя истина конечно в этом есть. Так вроде автор не принебрегает знакомствами, так что все нормально, в отличае от таких как Джейн например, которые сознательно ставят на себе крест. Так что перспектива есть.. Жаль коненчо что нормальные мужики то уже давно женаты, это только в фильмах их много. В реальности их единицы. Одинокие как правило только неудачники и уроды..

----------


## old_loner

Игорёк, каждому свое (с) вот тебе 100% надо с бухлом завязывать и тут как не филосовствуй и как не крути это 100% первая и самая сложная ступенька вверх. постепенно так все раскрутишь и хоть к 40 но станешь хозяином своей судьбы. главное *мужиком* быть, даже если и проблемы какие-то в личной жизни что ты там пишешь =)

----------


## Игорёк

я уже устал писать про алкоголь.. надоело считать это проблемой, не хочу думать об этом и говорить. Ну да - подсел на пивас, так у нас полстраны на нем сидит. Я бы посмотрел сколько бы пили другие с моей проблемой )) думаю что добрая половина столько же ) Они и с сексом то пью не намного меньше, а то и больше )) и не ситают это проблемой при том. Так интересно чтобы было если бы их изначально лишить этого ?))

----------


## old_loner

половина эрэфии одной ногой в могиле стоит, нашел на кого ровняться

----------


## Игорёк

ну зачем же так строго! я ж не про ублюдков говорю. вот знакомый пьет по 1.5 в день пива, моложе меня, женат, хорошо зарабатывает. Нормальный парень.. 
Я пью примерно также, если весь литраж сравнять и градусы. Это при том что я депрессивное чмо практически без х.я )) а он бодр весел и имеет молодую жену каждый вечер ) а может и еще кого )

----------


## old_loner

один мой знакомый детства бухал, нюхал клей еще в школе, сношался с бабами оч рано, женился, сделал сына, стал нариком, сдох от передоза несколько лет назад в возрасте лет 23.
нормальный парень в общем тоже был, как и все (половина остальных не сильно лучше) )))))))))))))))))

----------


## lisenok

> Возможно скажу неприятную вещь, но мы притягиваем таких же людей, как и мы сами. Всегда это говорю. И за 28 лет, на примерах, в этом полностью убедился


 .[/QUOTE]
А я с этим не согласна! Каждого человека окружают как хороште люди, так и плохие. По этой логике получается, что, если преступник совершил в отношении кого-либо преступление, то потерпевший такой же преступник? Ведь потерпевший притянул преступника. Абсурд какой-то получается!

----------


## lisenok

> еще раз повторю что тебе 100% нужен *мужик* =) которому будет в радость за правую идею пустить крови если надо ) который может вырастить детей которые смогут за себя/вас  постоять =) так было всегда и будет =) может быть так и ставить вопрос ребром при общении что у тебя есть какие-то проблемы и нужен зашитник и т.д. =) 
> 
> 
> все верно =) а еще надо дать детям жизнь =) и прожить красиво, а не пуская сопли как некоторые =)
> 
> иначе все твои вышки и тд совершенно бесполезны если тебя некому даже зашитить или потом в старости прокормить )))))))))))) не с кем делить радости и сложности. я б еще понял если у тебя было горе от ума, великая какая-то цель (оправдывающая собственные сложности для блага остальных) и тд, но ты же пишешь какую-то курсовую в 28 лет ))) 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 А вот с этим я не согласна. Приведу пример. У меня подруга на 10 лет меня старше, у неё муж и трое детей. Так она и мужа содержит и детей, т.к. муж кроме того что бухать ничего не умеет или не хочет. А, если и находит работу. то надолго там не задерживается и зарплата всегда ниже чем у неё. Так что выходит, что в семье она главный добытчик, а не он.Вот так-то. А про Маргарет Тетчер слышал? Современным правителям до неё очень далеко! Что на это скажешь? 
И наличие мужика в наше время не гарантирует безопасность: на улице тоже могут неприятностей много доставить.И  курсовую я пишу не какую-нибудь, а как раз по теме: об изнсилованиях и других половых преступлениях.

----------


## lisenok

> old_loner
> 
>  Жаль коненчо что нормальные мужики то уже давно женаты, это только в фильмах их много. В реальности их единицы. Одинокие как правило только неудачники и уроды..


 [/QUOTE]


Я с тобой полностью согласна,что правда, то правда.

----------


## Alex22

> .


 А я с этим не согласна! Каждого человека окружают как хороште люди, так и плохие. По этой логике получается, что, если преступник совершил в отношении кого-либо преступление, то потерпевший такой же преступник? Ведь потерпевший притянул преступника. Абсурд какой-то получается![/QUOTE]

Конечно нет. Я про знакомых и друзей. Про круг общения. (не вынужденный, добровольный).

----------


## old_loner

lisenok, это исключение из правила, НЕ норма (противоречит природе и то что женшина добытчик и то что мужик бухает). женшина же не хочет чтобы у нее мужик был алкоголик и кормить его, это её вынужденный баласт.



> И наличие мужика в наше время не гарантирует безопасность: на улице тоже могут неприятностей много доставить


 можно сменить район, город, страну, нанять охранника, все решаемо. муж может прокачаться, купить оружие какое-нить, это снижает вероятность проблем до минимума.
Alex22 все верно кстати написал тк у человека есть выбор и никто не запрещает сменить район, город,страну, континент не говоря уже о близких людях.

----------


## lisenok

> В теме подразумевается "Зачем нужно жить как можно дольше?", "Жить не нужно как можно дольше, все равно умрем" ? Не уточняется *сколько* жить не нужно! В вопросе "Зачем жить?" может скрываться "Зачем жить месяц" и "Зачем жить до старости". Это разные вопросы. И ответы тоже разные будут. Думаю, надо бы ещё раз провести голосование, задав точный вопрос, чтобы все поняли что автор хотел спросить.
> Ещё в этом вопросе может скрываться "Зачем жить, если жизнь так и останется плохой?" . Поэтому и не сходится, что большинсвто проголосвали за смерть, а сами живут. Думаю, каждый этот вопрос по своему понял, поэтому результат странный.


 Не надо в этом вопросе искать, что-то другое.Он означает то, что там и написано.Здесь не идёт речь о длительности жизни, самое главное тут слово зачем. Поэтому не надо ни чего придумывать нового.

----------


## lisenok

> Конечно нет. Я про знакомых и друзей. Про круг общения. (не вынужденный, добровольный).


 Но тогда нужно говорить не о притяжении, а о выборе. Человек же сам выбирает с кем ему общаться.

----------


## lisenok

> можно сменить район, город, страну, нанять охранника, все решаемо. муж может прокачаться, купить оружие какое-нить, это снижает вероятность проблем до минимума.
> Alex22 все верно кстати написал тк у человека есть выбор и никто не запрещает сменить район, город,страну, континент не говоря уже о близких людях.


 [/QUOTE]
Сменить-то можно, но не всегда есть возможность! Вот у меня была такая мысль выйти замуж за иностранца, но для этого вначале как минимум нужна профессиональная фотосессия, а это не малые деньги( для меня по крайней мере)

----------


## Alex22

> Но тогда нужно говорить не о притяжении, а о выборе. Человек же сам выбирает с кем ему общаться.


 От части да. Но не зря же говорят, например - "Этот человек хороший, но тянет к другому". Слово притягивает - относится больше к подсознательному уровню.

----------


## Andrew2036

2 lisenok



> Сменить-то можно, но не всегда есть возможность! Вот у меня была такая мысль выйти замуж за иностранца, но для этого вначале как минимум нужна профессиональная фотосессия, а это не малые деньги( для меня по крайней мере)


 да не важно, какое гражданство у миллионера. Лишь бы человек был хороший!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Andrew2036

> От части да. Но не зря же говорят, например - "Этот человек хороший, но тянет к другому". Слово притягивает - относится больше к подсознательному уровню.


 притягивает, как правило, к тому, чего тебе не хватает

----------


## old_loner

lisenok, а это уже зависит от конкретного человека, так что пенять можно только на себя, а не на судьбу, мир и т.д. как некоторые. если что-то где-то идет не так, то значит была выбрана неправильная стратегия по жизни за что приходится расплачиваться сейчас (тк в жизни все логично и взаимосвязанно, а не хаотично как хотят представить некоторые). 
да и вообще любые почти проблемы решаемы деньгами, если они есть, а большинство проблем "личностых" решается просто работой над собой (вот Игорек к примеру ломается).
так что lisenok надеюсь у тебя все будет хорошо тк у тебя есть голова, смотри только правильно расставь приоритеты и распланируй все =)

----------


## Andrew2036

old_loner , а где твоя тема? в чем трабл?

----------


## lisenok

да не важно, какое гражданство у миллионера. Лишь бы человек был хороший!  :Big Grin: [/QUOTE]
Нет, это как раз для меня важно, т.к. это для меня самый доступный способ сменить страну, т.к. наше государство не заботиться и не защищает своих грждан.Мне уже просто страшно жить здесь.

----------


## lisenok

> lisenok, а это уже зависит от конкретного человека, так что пенять можно только на себя, а не на судьбу, мир и т.д. как некоторые. если что-то где-то идет не так, то значит была выбрана неправильная стратегия по жизни за что приходится расплачиваться сейчас (тк в жизни все логично и взаимосвязанно, а не хаотично как хотят представить некоторые). 
> да и вообще любые почти проблемы решаемы деньгами, если они есть, а большинство проблем "личностых" решается просто работой над собой (вот Игорек к примеру ломается).
> так что lisenok надеюсь у тебя все будет хорошо тк у тебя есть голова, смотри только правильно расставь приоритеты и распланируй все =)


 [/QUOTE]
Меня уже всё просто достало! Все эти проблемы вся моя жизнь! Уфф! Аж тошно!

----------


## zanuda_ru

> 90% это не под одну гребенку. И не стоит так буквально понимать слова. Смысл был,что мы больше говорим,чем делаем.


 Помнится в детстве, когда был в пионерлагере, разучивали речевку(девиз отряда):
Требовалось, например, при построении и шествии строем, дружно маршировать и бодро выкрикивать этот девиз:

  Наш девиз всегда таков:
  "Больше дела - меньше слов."

Прикольно, что местные "умельцы" переиначили эту речевку так:

  Наш девиз - четыре слова:
  "Тонешь сам - топи другого" :Smile:

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Просто мне не нравятся люди которые говорят что жизнь дерьмо. Это у них она дерьмо, и в их глазах все кажется дерьмовым. Просто они почему-то не хотят этого понимать.


 Вспомнилось из Заратустры: 
"Для чистого - все чисто, для свиньи - все превращается в дерьмо" :Smile:

----------


## Хвост

На мой взгляд опрос дурацкий, а где варианты например для самогона? Кликнул оттого в первый попавшийся квадратик.

----------


## Unity

Зачем жить?  :Confused:  Может быть, ради таких вот моментов, когда какая-нибудь музыка (вроде Этой [http://originalsoundtrack.ru/songs/3187/60944], к примеру, на момент написания оных строк) просто растапливает лёд в наших сердцах и отправляет наши души на небеса, не прибегая к Смерти... Музыка, книги, анимации, фильмы, – и, Самое Главное, Реальная Жизнь... Если только Вы достаточно смелы, дабы Жить...  :Big Grin:  Ах, не всем дано, отнюдь не всем...  :Big Grin:

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Присутствие же несчастных говорит не только о ихней жизни,но и о жизни в Целом.Если у кого-то отказали почки,мы признаем его больным,даже если остальные органы функционируют отлично.И из-за наличия в этом мире,например самоубийств,уже можно заявить,что этот Мир Болен.


 Вспомнилось (группа "Крематорий" - "Лунатик")
  Доктор, эта планета больна,
  Доктор, с меня хватит
  Чужой и враждебной стала Земля
  Я теперь - Лунатик.

  Каждую ночь я позволяю себе
  Неземное пьянство
  Сижу на Луне с бутылкой в руке
  И смотрю в пространство.

Или как там у Цоя:
 "Мама, мы все тяжело больны,
  Мама, я знаю, мы все сошли с умааа"

В общем-то как выглядит "рай" для параноика.

1.Есть вариант "светлого рая", где Бог - это главврач, а "ангелы" - дюжие санитары со смирительными рубашками и медсестры со шприцами и таблетками.
Как там у Высоцкого: 
  Мы не сделали скандала,
  Нам вождя недоставало,
  Настоящих, буйных, мало
  Вот и нету вожаков. :Smile: 

  "Адом"  в этом "раю", вероятно, будет, что называется "на вязки", когда буйного привязывают к кровати.  

2.Вариант "черного рая", где Бог - начальник зоны(Хозяин), территория ограждена колючкой, а ангелы - "вертухаи" на вышках. В общем там есть "красная" зона - которые сотрудничают с администрацией(Мы по-фене не ботаем - мы работаем), и "черная" зона, "отрицающие" работу, "авторитеты-законники","смотрящие" и пр.
Есть там и свой "ад", так называемые "опущенные" - "петухи" или "Машки".

Хотя Солженицын, прошедший зону и так называемые "шаражки" написал про это (кажется,"В круге первом"): 
"Если бы меньше сучились между собой зеки - меньше имело бы силу над ними начальство".
Кроме того, я слышал, что теперь и в этом "раю" уже порядка нет - "беспредел".

Интересно, а какой вариант "рая на земле" предпочитаете Вы ?

3. Скажем, "Свидетели Иеговы" рисуют несколько иную картинку "Рая на земле".
Их лозунг, скорее, похож на "назад, в пещеры". 
Как-то заходили двое, протянули брошюру, спросили: "Хотите вы такого будущего ?"(как на картинке в брошюре ).
Я спросил: "А где же на вашей картинке,например, трансформаторная будка или, скажем, ванна ? ". 
Они ответили: "Если Бог посчитает нужным для человека трансформаторную будку или ванну, то они будут". 
Это как-то напомнило слова Христа перед распятием: 
"Боже, если только возможно, пронеси чашу сию мимо меня. Впрочем, не так как я хочу, но Ты".

----------


## Alex22

> Вот у меня была такая мысль выйти замуж за иностранца, но для этого вначале как минимум нужна профессиональная фотосессия, а это не малые деньги( для меня по крайней мере)


 Вокруг много состоятельных, одиноких людей любого возраста (лично сам знаю человек 6). Вопрос в том, готова ли ты сама к вашей встрече.
Открою небольшой секрет, только тссс.) 
Любой умный, состоятельный мужчина в первую очередь остановит свой выбор только на привлекательной, красивой девушке. 
Но красота - это не значит красивая фигура, лицо и т.д.  Иногда, идет - вся такая красивая, фигура, тело. Но как повернется - губы, как присоски, силиконом накачены, что аж неприятно становится. Или наоборот - лицо красивое, а фигура, как чугунок. Или вообще все отлично, но рот откроет, такое из него начинает вылетать, что аж уши вянут....
Красота (как тут писали уже) это совокупность всего в человеке - фигуры, мыслей, движений, и взгляда и т.д.  Если нет каких нибудь глобальных изъянов из любого человека можно сделать красавицу или красавца. Собери себя как пазл.
Но и красоты мало. Мужчину привлекает красота девушки, а оставляет рядом с ним - ее ум.
В начале приведи впорядок свои мысли, ум(иначе сама не поймешь, нормальный он или только кажется), тело.  Иначе, встретишь нужного человека, а он мимо "пройдет" необратив на тебя внимания.
Но и этого мало. Нужен еше соответствуюший круг общения. Все-таки, разные места "обитания" у успешных людей и неудачников.

Вот тебе и цель в жизни. Если есть силы - дерзай.

P.S.
По поводу иностранцев - знаю, только единичные удачные случаи. И тем более, если знакомства через фотосессии.

----------


## Unity

> Живут не ради этого. Ради другого. Хотя, если человек живет ради того чтобы умереть - то наверно неважно сколько он проживёт.
> Живут, разумеется, ради кого-то или чего-то. Если этого нет - то нет разницы - жив ты или не жив. И сам процесс одинаков и концовка одна. Правда, живой ещё и мучается, в отличие от мёртвого.Если жизнь бессмысленна - то умрешь ты в 20, 30 , 40 - нет разницы, потому что ничего не менялось и ты не нашел смысла жизни.
> Универсального ответа нет, каждый человек получает столько, сколько захочет и сможет. И жизнь у каждого своя. Поэтому, я думаю что самый точный ответ на вопрос "зачем жить?" может дать только тот, кто спрашивает. А если ждать ответа у других, то ты получишь ответ "ради чего они живут". И, чтобы принять их ответ, тебе придется следовать их смыслу жизни. Если тебе не нравятся их смыслы жизни, то ответа ты не получишь.


 Воистину, Золотые Слова, – подписываюсь кровью под каждым! Концентрированная квинтэссенция чистой мудрости... Сами к данному выводу смогли прийти, осмысливая Свою жизнь, – или это цитата?



> да, конечно, но вопрос об этом не стоял. Вопрос был - зачем жить если всеравно умрешь. вот и говорю - за тем что это интересно, почно получить много удовольствия, если есть перспективы. А если их нет (как у многих из нас), тогда согласен что незачем.. 
> Просто мне не нравятся люди которые говорят что жизнь дерьмо. Это у них она дерьмо, и в их глазах все кажется дерьмовым. Просто они почему-то не хотят этого понимать.


 Аплодисменты, товарищ, – партия Вас никогда не забудет! 
Однако насчёт «отсутствия перспектив» рискну не согласиться, – в действительности ведь они существуют Всегда – иной вопрос, что сами мы, устав от беспрестанных «мысленных сражений и войн» с самими же собой уже не в силах их узреть, понять и, главное, реализовать на практике некий оптимальный вариант поведения в некой энной конкретной драматической ситуации. Мы попросту элементарно «вдруг смертельно устаём», мы оказываемся перегруженными своими же собственными отрицательными эмоциями, мрачными помыслами вместо того, дабы хладнокровно и беспристрастно отслеживать динамику изменений в системе под названием окружающая среда и, опираясь на эти чистые, беспристрастные данные, предпринять что-либо рациональное для выхода с затруднения с минимальными затратами энергии и эмоциональной дисгармонией. Мы почему-то забываем, что лишь мы одни, - единственные творцы своей собственной субъективной действительности – и выбрав «не видеть дальнейших будущностей, перспектив», – сам же себя загоняем в ловушку, тупик, логическую петлю, западню...  



> Просто мне не нравятся люди,которые говорят "жизнь прекрасна". Это у них она прекрасна,и в их глазах все кажется прекрасным. Просто они не хотят этого понимать.


 «Как посмотришь, – так увидишь» – наверное, никогда не стоит об этом забывать. Сами мы проецируем Своё состояние на Внешний Мир, – сами мы раскрашиваем его В Свои Любимые Цвета в своём разуме – в действительности же мир чёрно-белый словно детская книжка-раскраска, – цвета в него Всегда привносим только сами мы. 



> Наличие счастливых не предпологает,что жизнь прекрасна,а только именно ихнию жизнь.Присутствие же несчастных говорит не только о ихней жизни,но и о жизни в Целом.Если у кого-то отказали почки,мы признаем его больным,даже если остальные органы функционируют отлично.И из-за наличия в этом мире,например самоубийств,уже можно заявить,что этот Мир Болен.


 Также вполне справедливо можно заявить, что в этом мире всего-навсего присутствует свобода воли, поступка и совести и каждый сам всё определяет для себя, – и каждое сущее создание на этой Земле самостоятельно выбирает: быть больным или здравым.

----------


## Unity

> Я согласна у каждого есть свой смысл жизни. Я свой потеряла. Он у меня тоже был когда-то. Но здесь я имела ввиду немного другое: что несмотря на разные смыслы жизни( у всех они разные) окончание будет одинаковое - смерть. Вот, пэтому я и не вижу смысла жизни.


 В жилах буквално стынет кровь всякий раз, когда где-то звучат подобные признания... 
Если смысл Был, Присутствовал Прежде и утрачен на данный момент, on-line, – почему же стоит полагать, что в будущем он не будет Найден Вновь, Опять, в неком новом своём обличье? Почему нет? Что препятствует этому? 
Насчёт смерти, – помните ту сентенцию: – «…Когда есть мы, – смерти нет; когда есть смерть – нет нас». Так каков резон задумываться о том, свидетелями чего нам, быть может, и не доведётся стать; что, возможно, в своё время случиться само собою, естественно, словно сон после долгого, трудного, тяжелого летнего дня? 
Да, все мы когда-то родились, – пришли в этот удивительный мир Одинаково – но ведь это вовсе не означает, что смысла в наших жизнях нет. Одинаковое начало, одинаковый, увы, и конец, – всё одинаковое словно обложка паспорта – зато жизни наши уникальны, бесподобны, несхожи; созданные самой Вселенной специально для нас и под нас. Да, нечто в наших жизнях обусловлено, данность: рождение и исход, молекулярная основа наших тел, гравитация, постоянно норовящая прижать нас к земле. Да, кое-что в нашем существовании изменить невозможно, – нечто вроде непреложных для всех законов Природы – однако всё остальное вполне изменить нам под силу. Даже те обстоятельства, что на данный момент, может быть, кажутся нам тупиком, безысходностью.  



> А если в жизни нет удовльствия, а одни только неприятности? А во-вторых удовольствие быстро заканчивается, а на новые надо иметь деньги, а деньги не всегда есть.


 Однако сами мы выбираем, – как именно Интерпретировать происходящие в нашей жизни события, принимать их или не воспринимать. То, что можно воспринять как ошибку и «очередное» поражение, – можно также воспринять аки Ценный Урок, с которого можно вынести крайне важные заметки на будущее. Всё Зависит От Нас, вернее, от нашего личного трактования событий своей истории. Ко всему можно (и даже, может быть, Нужно) подходить с различных сторон...  



> Согласна, но дерьмовой жизнь делают обстоятельства не зависящие от нас. Я например ненавижу своих родителей за это и не могу понять одного зачем они меня родили? Я же их не просила меня рожать!


 Please, не сочтите за дерзость, – однако намекну: ужасной, несносной жизнь делают не столько непокорные нашей воле Обстоятельства, сколько собственное наше <всецело интеллектуальное> Отношение к ним. Многие из нас свято веруют в то, что «как мы мыслим, – так оно и есть». Однако это всего лишь Иллюзия, с незапамятных времён заводящая многих людей в непролазную топь разрушительных самовнушений. Стоит помнить всегда: реальность, – это Не то, что мы о ней самозабвенно мним. Наши помыслы, – всего лишь один из многих возможных вариантов её интерпретации, это одна из реализованных потенций, наш выбор – что именно видеть нам там, где, в сущности, изначально нет Ничего; где исконно царит первозданная Тишина. Мы слабы, мы не умеем видеть события таковыми, коими они есть наяву, нас этому забыли научить, – нам непременно необходимы тёмные или розовые очки, нам необходимы Мысли, цепочки слов, безмолвный глас своей души... Однако чем может помочь человеку виденье мира вокруг в тёмных тонах? Полагаю, ничем. Тогда зачем же продолжать этот порочный круг? Не лучше ли попросту на досуге заняться медитацией, устроить чайную церемонию, выпить кофе, «удалившись на время от мирской суеты»?.. 
P.S. Я вот также ненавижу своих Предков, – вопреки всем заповедям Нового Завета/Корана/Вед/Дао Дэ-Цзин/даже «заповедей» интересующего меня новомодного «New Age». Всего лишь констатирую факт. Ненавижу, – хотя знаю прекрасно, что это Нехорошо. Но и это наш выбор, наше личное отношение и собственное наше истолкование Предыстории нашего появления на свет, – мол, родители напрямую, непосредственно повинны в том, что все мы существуем. Однако разве мудро винить кого-либо в собственных своих недоработках, просчётах относительно своего жизненного пути?.. Родители «создали прецедент», – однако именно Мы Выбрали, как именно Реагировать на него – так кто виной тому, что мы обжигаем свой разум Ненавистью? Родители, – или сами Мы?

----------


## Unity

> Значит и я скоро там буду. Только надо завещание на тётку оформить, чтобы родитилям ничего не досталось и подготовиться получше, чтобы в психушку не угодить.


 Жаль, что планета Земля может потерять Такую дочь... Если все прекрасные люди Уйдут, – кто же, в таком случае, останется на Земле?..



> каин, это называется естественный отбор =)


 Также это может быть названо «Свобода Воли». =) Каждый сам всё Выбирает для себя и судя по себе. 



> Ты, конечно, в отличие от меня можешь скалится всему на свете. Я буду за тебя только рад. 
> Если бы у меня жизнерадостный человек попросил, что бы я передал ему свои мысли, я непременно бы отказался от этого. Но и его мысли мне не нужны. Я умею нести свой крест.


 Но не лучше ли, тщательно проанализировав ситуацию, оставить свой крест в сторонке, – до лучших времён, когда вдруг опять вновь захочется «потаскать железо»?.. Зачем постоянно носить с собой Лишнее? 



> у кого есть деньги, возможности и просто сила воли давно уже выбрались туда где хотят подальше от радиации. а остальные подыхают и вообще не дадут потомства или их потомство не выживет. да и вообще прирост населения идет в странах которые не губят природу и соответственно природа не губит их.
> так что выживут наиболее здоровые и приспособленные, не стоит переживать за весь мир =) мы, выжившие, сделаем все что сможем ) можете умирать со спокойной совестью ))))


 +100500!.. 



> Не могу решиться... находятся разные придлоги... Хотя когда летишь на бешенной скорости или когда, для падения хватает одного легкого дунавения ветра - на душе становится так легко, что словами не передать.... Может характер слаб, может еще чего - я хз...
> 
> Но, сцука, идея су меня сожрала изнутри.... Причем она у меня лет с 5. И впринципе знаю откуда... а толку..


 Знакомо, однако... =) Может быть, смысл жизни и заключается в том, дабы со временем Научиться Жить Вот Так Всегда, – с лёгкостью на душе – постоянно, в любых жизненных обстоятельствах, какие бы трудности и приключения не случились с нами на нашем веку? Чем не Смысл?.. Жить с Легкостью, а не беспрестанно размышляя о смерти и всём том, что к оной побуждает. 



> Ну если люди сами выбрали пункт - на что жаловаться то тогда? Сами и выбрали!
> 
> Это я к тому, что можно снять розовые очки и посмотреть, что происходит в вашей жизни и на этом форуме. Стать откровенным и посмотреть правде в глаза. И перестать врать себе и другим. А если это не сделать, то ничего не изменится ни в вашей жизни, ни на форуме! Если до сих пор не изменилось (или мало изменилось) - почему это вдруг сильно изменится?


 Долгие, бурные овации, Автор!.. =)



> Возможно скажу неприятную вещь, но мы притягиваем таких же людей, как и мы сами. Всегда это говорю. И за 28 лет, на примерах, в этом полностью убедился.


 Воистину, «рыбак рыбака узнает издалека», «подобное притягивает подобное»! Однако, похоже, порой само Провидение «подкидывает» нам более старших, умудрённых жизненным опытом людей, – и важно суметь это понять & Не Упустить такой момент. =)



> А вот с этим я не согласна. Приведу пример. У меня подруга на 10 лет меня старше, у неё муж и трое детей. Так она и мужа содержит и детей, т.к. муж кроме того что бухать ничего не умеет или не хочет.


 Эх, взять бы и ввести в стране Сухой Закон иль обратить всем массово в буддизм, в крайнем случае, с его сознательным отказом от психоактивных веществ... Утрирую, естественно, – но неужели только мне одной «не вериться своим глазам», глядя на нынешнее состояние современного общества?..

----------


## Дима_

> Сами к данному выводу смогли прийти, осмысливая Свою жизнь, – или это цитата?


 Пришел сам к выводу, основываясь на рассуждениях жителей этого форума. На цитату разве похоже? Там же мой стиль речи!

----------


## Каин

> Там же мой стиль речи!


 Эт. точно. Мысли Димы. Я даже готов дать руку на отсечение, что это мысли именно Димы. :Smile:

----------


## lisenok

> На мой взгляд опрос дурацкий, а где варианты например для самогона? Кликнул оттого в первый попавшийся квадратик.


 Если не нравиться опрос, то и не отвечай, тебя ни кто сюда насильно не звал!

----------


## Хвост

> Если не нравиться опрос, то и не отвечай, тебя ни кто сюда насильно не звал!


  - ути-пути, какие мы нервные  :Big Grin:

----------


## lisenok

Вот моё одно стихотворение. Я его написал не сейчас, а почти 10 лет назад. Тогда я была очень религиозным человеком, а сейчас себя не отношу ни к какой религии. Эти  небольшие подробности из своего прошлого я написала для того,чтобы было понятно моё стихотворение, т.к. религия самоубийство считает большим грехом, но если тебя убьют, то всё нормально (для того, кого убили).Ну, а теперь сам стих.
УБИЙСТВО
Убийсво дело не простое,
Но я прошу тебя убей.
Проявишь ты любовь ко мне, 
Убив меня и поскорей

Я всё устрою,ты не думай
Тебе не будет ничего,
Не будет ничего тебе за это,
Ни наказанья, ни угроз,

А только благодарность
И много слёз благоларенья
За эти лучшие мгновенья
Вечерних грёз.

Не мучай я тебя прошу.
Сегодня тебе я заплачу.
Услугу ввек я не забуду
И благодарна буду я
За то,что ты убил меня! Этот стих я посвятила одесскому киллеру.Как видите почти за 10 лет мало, что изменилось. И я сомневаюсь, что в будущем измениться. А вот стих о моих родителях:
Сколько было дней счастливых.
Они прошли, их нет теперь, 
И много будет дней унылых
Вместо тех счастливых дней.

Когда-то счастье было у меня,
Оно прошло бесследно,
Оставив только память про себя,
Что было и ушло.

Меня спросить оно забыло
Хочу ль я  этого иль нет,
Чтобы оно сейчас же уходило.

Теперь не будет дней прекрасных,
Не будет радости такой,
Когда я маленькой бежала
И папу с радостью встречала, 
Когда вернулся он с Афгана.

Когда приехал из Афгана, 
За шею крепко его я обняла,
И в щёчку я поцеловала
Ведь столько времени ждала.

И не было придела той детской радости тогда
Какие были то счастливые мгновенья
Не описать мне никогда!

Тогда мне было лишь пять лет,
Но я понимала и тогда,
Что жизни многих человек
Может забрать война.

Ну, а теперь не имею ни кого я
Ни мамы, ни отца.
Жизнь просто стала адом для меня!
Зачем родители вы бросили меня?А это я написала прямо сейчас, пока писал это сообщение, читайте: 
Вот такая штука жизнь.
Зачем живёшь не знаешь
Только выпрыгнишь ты вниз,
Тогда может и познаешь.

----------


## lisenok

> - ути-пути, какие мы нервные


 Просто к людям надо с уважением относиться. :Big Grin:

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Лисёнок,давай,давай,на юриста учись.в ментуру иди.щас там одни дебилы.ну не дебилы.в общем люди у которых больше силы чем ума,может пробьешься.а для адвоката надо быть сволочью)

----------


## lisenok

> Лисёнок,давай,давай,на юриста учись.в ментуру иди.щас там одни дебилы.ну не дебилы.в общем люди у которых больше силы чем ума,может пробьешься.а для адвоката надо быть сволочью)


 Вообще-то помимо уголовного права существуют ещё другие отрасли права. А адвокаты обычные люди, которые просто выполняют свою работу как и все остальные.И в ментовке тоже есть нормальные просто их меньше, чем других. А учиться мне осталось немного, т.к. жить я долго не собираюсь, во всяком случае до следующего учебного года я скарее всего не доживу.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

[QUOTE=lisenok;85283]Вообще-то помимо уголовного права существуют ещё другие отрасли права. А адвокаты обычные люди, которые просто выполняют свою работу как и все остальные.И в ментовке тоже есть нормальные просто их меньше, чем других. А учиться мне осталось немного, т.к. жить я долго не собираюсь, во всяком случае до следующего учебного года я скарее всего не доживу.[/Как же так,вот так вот училась,и для чего,чтобы умереть?Ну почему я вот не могу выучиться...А ты с родителями не общаешься?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Меня вот тоже один раз избили просто так и чуть не задушили.ну не считая того что всё детство меня лупила сестра.Папашка жрет водку не просыхая,а мама грузит нытьем.

----------


## lisenok

.[/


> Как же так,вот так вот училась,и для чего,чтобы умереть?Ну почему я вот не могу выучиться...А ты с родителями не общаешься?[/


 QUOTE]
С папой по телу изредка общаюсь, а с мамой связи нет, я уже год её не вмдела и не общалась. Хотя какой смысл с мамкой общаться, она живёт в своём мире и ни чего вокруг не замечает. А папе дороже его машина, чем родная дочь. Смысл с ними общаться? :Confused:

----------


## lisenok

> Меня вот тоже один раз избили просто так и чуть не задушили.ну не считая того что всё детство меня лупила сестра.Папашка жрет водку не просыхая,а мама грузит нытьем.


 У меня родители так себя не ведут, но от этого не легче. А вообще сочувствую. Тяжело когда родакаи бухают.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Мама не бухает.

----------


## lisenok

> Мама не бухает


 .
А мама вообще что-нибудь предпринимает, чтобы отец не бухал? Дело с том, что просто так не бухают.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Алкоголизм тоже самое что и наркомания.

----------


## lisenok

> Алкоголизм тоже самое что и наркомания.


 Нет, не согласна. Наркоманом можно стать только один раз попробовав наркотик, а алкоголиками становятся не сразу.И алкоголизм легче лечиться, чем наркомания (если есть желание, конечно). И просто так человек пить не начнёт, у него значит есть проблемы, с которыми он сам не может справиться. А наркоманом можно стать и из любопыства тоже. Вот так-то.

----------


## Alex22

У наркотиков плюс - от них умерают. Минус - полюбому умерают.
У спиртного плюс - если переклинит пьяницу (что бывает крайне редко), он вернется к жизни. Минус - жизнь в виде овоща.

----------


## lisenok

> У наркотиков плюс - от них умерают. Минус - полюбому умерают.
> У спиртного плюс - если переклинит пьяницу (что бывает крайне редко), он вернется к жизни. Минус - жизнь в виде овоща.


 От водки тоже можно сгореть, если пить не переставая. А вернуться к нормальной жизни шансов намного больше, чем у наркомана. :Big Grin: 
А какая классная жизнь, когда депрессия отступает. Столько всего хорошего появляется!  Но надолго ли меня хватит в этот раз? А кто его знает. :Smile:

----------


## Alex22

> А какая классная жизнь, когда депрессия отступаетю. Столько всего хорошего появляется!  Но надолго ли меня хватит в этот раз? А кто его знает.


 Эээ... это надеюсь не связано с цитатой предыдущего поста? 
Если нет, то искренне рад за вас! :Smile:

----------


## lisenok

> Эээ... это надеюсь не связано с цитатой предыдущего поста? 
> Если нет, то искренне рад за вас!


 Нет, конечно, не связано.Мне просто стало легче. Спасибо за то, что радуетесь за меня! :Wink:

----------


## шизанутый

> У спиртного плюс - если переклинит пьяницу (что бывает крайне редко), он вернется к жизни.


 логика железная)

----------


## Alex22

> логика железная)


 В чем сарказм?) 
Имел ввиду по сравнению с наркотиками, есть хоть шанс...

----------


## lisenok

Шанс всегда есть! Было бы только желание!

----------


## Каин

> Шанс всегда есть! Было бы только желание!


 Желание всегда есть, был бы только шанс.

----------


## Герда

> Желание всегда есть, был бы только шанс.


 Шанс в устаранении причины, по которой зависимость возникла. Если это  обратимая причина.)

----------


## Каин

> Шанс в устаранении причины, по которой зависимость возникла. Если это  обратимая причина.)


 Шанс и предполагает, что причина обратима, иначе это уже не шанс.

----------


## Герда

> Шанс и предполагает, что причина обратима, иначе это уже не шанс.


 У меня нет шансов значит.

----------


## Эндер

> У меня нет шансов значит.


 А в чем твоя проблема, напиши, просто интересно.

----------


## Герда

> А в чем твоя проблема, напиши, просто интересно.


 Я писала, но без темы. И это не важно думаю. Это моя боль и только моя. Это не разделишь.

----------


## Эндер

> Я писала, но без темы. И это не важно думаю. Это моя боль и только моя. Это не разделишь.


 Заинтриговала ))) Все сообщения проверю, но найду )))

----------


## Каин

> А в чем твоя проблема, напиши, просто интересно.


 


> Я писала, но без темы. И это не важно думаю. Это моя боль и только моя. Это не разделишь.


 Переизбыток меланхолии

----------


## Хомосапиенс

> Желание всегда есть, был бы только шанс.


 +100 по-интернетовски)

----------


## Игорёк

> Переизбыток меланхолии


 +100 по-интернетовски)

----------


## Хомосапиенс

> +100 по-интернетовски)


 а попугайничать нехорошо

----------


## lisenok

Мне полегчало(отступила депрессия), потом меня положили в психушку на экспертизу и я решила сюда вернуться. Я очень жалею, что раньше не покончила с собой. Так что вем привет! Я вернулась.

----------


## Sunset

> а попугайничать нехорошо


 +100 по-интернетовски)

----------


## Unity

> Мне полегчало(отступила депрессия), потом меня положили в психушку на экспертизу и я решила сюда вернуться. Я очень жалею, что раньше не покончила с собой. Так что вем привет! Я вернулась.


 С возвращеньем, Незнакомка... 
«…Все дороги ведут в Рим», – и после всех сущих чувственных аллюзий, эмоциональных флуктуаций, перепадов настроения, тягостных, долгих монологов-исповедей, речей-признаний, покаяний в «храме» собственной своей души, все «добропорядочные» <потенциальные СУ> рано ли, поздно ли, вновь возвращаются к «нулевой отметке» на своей шкале умонастроений, прочной и надёжной, словно каменный фундамент – на котором мы, <такие> вот депрессивные индивидуумы, играя на Немыслимых для «классически-нормальных» людей контрастах душевных состояний, и строим свой уникальный и красочный внутренний мир, – яркий, словно тропическая бабочка, порхающая среди амазонских джунглей, подле водопадов, среди изумрудной листвы, гигантских папоротников, лиан и орхидей...  :Big Grin: 

Может быть, мои слова Вас и <разозлят>, – но я рада, что Вы живы.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## lisenok

> Может быть, мои слова Вас и <разозлят>, – но я рада, что Вы живы.


 Я на такие вещи не злюсь, но жить мне ооочень не хочется!

----------


## Unity

> Я на такие вещи не злюсь, но жить мне ооочень не хочется!


 Понимаю... У самой <такое> умонастроение, – практически-хроническое, настройка «по умолчанию»...  :Big Grin:  Тем не менее, мы живы, – таков вот немножко печальный, быть может, факт – и умереть, сбежав с этого мрачного места – при всём своём Сознательном Желании, – мы не можем. Это данность, – мы вправе только размышлять – словно в магазине, – «…Смотрите, но не трогайте»... Хорошо это или плохо, – но это Аксиома – и при всём соблазне «не проснуться утром», сделать это мы не вольны, – но не спрашивайте «…Почему» [?] – не хочу вникать в технические подробности. 

Мы живы, – факт. Что делать с этим обстоятельством, – решать только нам. Да, нам, людям, свойственно впадать в печаль, – но это, как ни странно, ни единственный возможный вариант – мы сами можем сформировать себе Любое настроение, – столь же легко, словно бы переключая каналы – достаточно всего лишь сознательного волевого усилия. Это «страшная тайна», не рассказывайте её никому...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## lisenok

[QUOTE=Unity;94979]




> Мы живы, – факт. Что делать с этим обстоятельством, – решать только нам. Да, нам, людям, свойственно впадать в печаль, – но это, как ни странно, ни единственный возможный вариант – мы сами можем сформировать себе Любое настроение, – столь же легко, словно бы переключая каналы – достаточно всего лишь сознательного волевого усилия. Это «страшная тайна», не рассказывайте её никому...


 Я так своим настроением управлять не могу! Просто я уже не выдерживаю этой жизни! Меня уже все достало. Мне светит судимость только за то,что я за себя постояла. Я решила, что суда не будет, т.к. я до этого момента хочу уйти на тот свет.

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

> Я не могу понять зачем жить,если ты всёравно умрёшь? Зачем жить, если в этой жизни ты ни кому не нужен, даже родителям? Для меня жизнь - это вечная борьба! Жизнь - это борьба, в первую очередь, за право жить, борьба за хорошее положение в обществе, за безбедную жизнь. А я просто устала от этой борьбы!!!!!!!!!! Меня несколько раз пытались изнасиловать. Полтора года назад два придурка мне выбили двери и побили, а когда я обратилась в милицию, то они на них, даже, уголовное дело не завели, так я до Генпрокуратуры дописалась и, только тогда прокуратура возбудила дело, его уже должны передать в суд. Так мне теперь их дружки мстить начали.Припёрлись в половине третьего ночи и до утра покоя не давали. Благо я бронированные двери поставила, взломать не смогли.Я тогда вызвала милицию так она не принхала. Сказали, когда убьют тогда и приедут. Так зачем ждать когда тебя убьют? Лучше самой уйти из жизни менее болезненно.Я знаю, что можно отравиться, например таблетками, но как расчитать смертельную дозу, чтобы было наверняка?


 И это повод? таблетками не факт что потравишься вены резать надо вены. или сигани где высота бешенная и чтобы внизу асфальт был а да кстати, можешь попросить их чтобы тебя и шлёпнули одно из двух или офигеют с такой подачи покрутят у виска и уйдут или хлопнут в любом случае исходу ты и так и так будешь рада если ты серьезно настроена вперед!

----------


## Unity

> Я так своим настроением управлять не могу! Просто я уже не выдерживаю этой жизни! Меня уже все достало. Мне светит судимость только за то,что я за себя постояла. Я решила, что суда не будет, т.к. я до этого момента хочу уйти на тот свет.


 Все мы начинаем с чего-то малого... я также <когда-то> не умела этим управлять (а ещё – ходить, читать и говорить  :Big Grin: ), – но всему можно научиться – при желании, – или При Нужде. Меня также когда-то «убивали» беспрестанные «естественные» колебания эмоций, настроений, делавших жизнь «полосатой-чёрно-белой», – теперь же я убила в себе всё «живое» – и лишь После Этого впервые в своей жизни почувствовала себя По-настоящему Живой, «…Живее всех живых», – и мрачных, тягостны, печальных переживаний, по сути, больше нет – ведь времени в жизни у нас слишком мало, дабы переводить его на подобную бессмыслицу (вроде печали, депрессии, слёз), – ведь в жизни есть и куда более Приятные способы времяпрепровождения.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Да, мы сами Сознательно (или Бессознательно, что кому интереснее ^_^) управляем своей жизнью, – да, это так – хотя поначалу и мне подобное положение казалось чем-то «невероятным». 
Если кратко: «секрет» в нашей <реакции> и нашем <отношении> к воспринимаемой нами <информации>. Можно «психовать» по малейшему поводу, – и можно воспринимать всё с воистину олимпийским спокойствием и нордической хладнокровностью. Всё Зависит От Нас, – хотя – знаю, – это очень сложно понять.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Свобода 22

какие варинты не очень((

Хотя ради любви ещё неплохой вариант,а остальные бредовые.

----------


## Sunset

> какие варинты не очень((
> 
> Хотя ради любви ещё неплохой вариант,а остальные бредовые.


 как раз таки из-за любви ты в конечном итоге с собою и покончишь, она не вечна, и когда она умрёт, умрёшь вместе с ней и ты.

----------


## Свобода 22

> как раз таки из-за любви ты в конечном итоге с собою и покончишь, она не вечна, и когда она умрёт, умрёшь вместе с ней и ты.


 Существовать с пустотой в сердце тоже не вариант

----------


## Sunset

> Существовать с пустотой в сердце тоже не вариант


 я про то, что жить только ради любви - путь в могилу

----------


## Nek

да, это так -  я уже попробовал.

----------


## EJSanYo

Если любовь будет взаимной, это путь к жизни. Но если любовь будет "односторонней", то да, это путь в один конец, слишком хорошо известный нам. К сожалению убедиться успел...

----------


## lisenok

> И это повод? таблетками не факт что потравишься вены резать надо вены. или сигани где высота бешенная и чтобы внизу асфальт был а да кстати, можешь попросить их чтобы тебя и шлёпнули одно из двух или офигеют с такой подачи покрутят у виска и уйдут или хлопнут в любом случае исходу ты и так и так будешь рада если ты серьезно настроена вперед!


 Я уже погуглила и нашла еще другие способы, об одном из них уже писала в другой теме "Хлороформ". Просто сейчас у меня очень переменчивое настроение: я то хочу,то не хочу жить. Не знаю как объяснить это состояние! У меня сейчас очень сложный период в жизни:на меня завели уголовное дело,которое может перечеркнуть всю мою жизнь(хотя я не виновата!), другое уголовное дело уже год тянется(где я потерпевшая). И еще много чего! Я уже устала! Папе позвонила,чтобы получить моральную поддержку, так бабушка(папина мама)сказала,чтобы я папу не грузила своими проблемами! Это нормально? У всех свои проблемы и я не нужна,даже,казалось бы самым мне близким людям! Честно? Устала! Но жить страшно, а умереть еще страшнее. Вот и живу пока,но сколько я выдержу не знаю! :Confused:

----------


## lisenok

> Все мы начинаем с чего-то малого... я также <когда-то> не умела этим управлять (а ещё – ходить, читать и говорить ), – но всему можно научиться – при желании, – или При Нужде. Меня также когда-то «убивали» беспрестанные «естественные» колебания эмоций, настроений, делавших жизнь «полосатой-чёрно-белой», – теперь же я убила в себе всё «живое» – и лишь После Этого впервые в своей жизни почувствовала себя По-настоящему Живой, «…Живее всех живых», – и мрачных, тягостны, печальных переживаний, по сути, больше нет – ведь времени в жизни у нас слишком мало, дабы переводить его на подобную бессмыслицу (вроде печали, депрессии, слёз), – ведь в жизни есть и куда более Приятные способы времяпрепровождения. 
> Да, мы сами Сознательно (или Бессознательно, что кому интереснее ^_^) управляем своей жизнью, – да, это так – хотя поначалу и мне подобное положение казалось чем-то «невероятным». 
> Если кратко: «секрет» в нашей <реакции> и нашем <отношении> к воспринимаемой нами <информации>. Можно «психовать» по малейшему поводу, – и можно воспринимать всё с воистину олимпийским спокойствием и нордической хладнокровностью. Всё Зависит От Нас, – хотя – знаю, – это очень сложно понять.


 Я с тобой согласна,но у меня не получается приказать своей нервной системе не реагировать на все мои жизненные перепетии! Это просто невозможно! Я проходила тест Люшера, который показал,что я нахожусь в стрессовой ситуации,из которой не вижу выхода.Идти к нормальному психологу нужны деньги,а у меня их нет. :Frown:

----------


## lisenok

> Если любовь будет взаимной, это путь к жизни. Но если любовь будет "односторонней", то да, это путь в один конец, слишком хорошо известный нам. К сожалению убедиться успел...


 Что провда,то правда! Взаимная любовь - это путь к жизни!

----------


## Рогоносец

Жить ради удовольствий прикольно.

----------


## Sunset

> Если любовь будет взаимной, это путь к жизни. Но если любовь будет "односторонней", то да, это путь в один конец, слишком хорошо известный нам. К сожалению убедиться успел...


 токо давай не будем о романах из книг, в реальной жизни одна из сторон рано или поздно все равно накосячит, изменит или вообще бросит, а тому кто ради любви и жил, тут уже титры.

----------


## lisenok

> Жить ради удовольствий прикольно.


 Только все удовольствия рано или поздно надоедают! И что тогда делать?

----------


## Рогоносец

> Только все удовольствия рано или поздно надоедают! И что тогда делать?


  - искать новые  :Smile: 
А с чего ты взяла, что непременно надоедают? Извращаться в них всё дальше по-новому можно до бесконечности, как мне кажется.  :Smile:

----------


## Sunset

А ведь рогатый дело говорит)

----------


## lisenok

[QUOTE]


> А ведь рогатый дело говорит)[


 /QUOTE]
Я так не думаю.А если у меня на более извращенные удовольствия денег нет, то что тогда?

----------


## Sunset

[QUOTE=lisenok;95860]


> /QUOTE]
> Я так не думаю.А если у меня на более извращенные удовольствия денег нет, то что тогда?


 не все извращённые удовольствия денег стоят..)

----------


## Рогоносец

[QUOTE=lisenok;95860]


> /QUOTE]
> Я так не думаю.А если у меня на более извращенные удовольствия денег нет, то что тогда?


  - добыть денег или покончить с собой...

----------


## Sunset

[QUOTE=Рогоносец;95867]


> - добыть денег или покончить с собой...


 и вновь.. рогатый не ошибается  :Big Grin:

----------


## Рогоносец

[QUOTE=Sunset;95861]


> не все извращённые удовольствия денег стоят..)


  - ну да, учитывая пол уважаемой лисёнок... :Big Grin:

----------


## Хомосапиенс

За что на тебя завели уголовное дело?

----------


## Unity

> Я с тобой согласна,но у меня не получается приказать своей нервной системе не реагировать на все мои жизненные перепетии! Это просто невозможно! Я проходила тест Люшера, который показал,что я нахожусь в стрессовой ситуации,из которой не вижу выхода.Идти к нормальному психологу нужны деньги,а у меня их нет.


 Да, когда-то я также не допускала даже самой лишь Мысли о том, что, «…Быть может, возможно, всё-таки реально самой, сознательно, самостоятельно наловчиться <управлять> своим настроением», не отпуская сей, иносказательно, «штурвал»; не бросая <управление Собой> на самотёк, позволяя своему расположению духа, настроению вести себя словно флюгер, Зависящий от <внешних обстоятельств>, беспрестанно поворачивающийся в ту сторону, в кою «веет ветер»... Но потом я поняла. «…Так жить неинтересно и больно». И Вы поймёте, – уверена – в один прекрасный день... 
P.S. Вряд ли чем-либо сможет помочь индивиду психолог, – если только речь идёт не о <разовой> помощи... «…Научить искусству Жизни» себя можем... лишь Мы Сами. Иных учителей Здесь нет.  :Embarrassment: 



> - искать новые 
> А с чего ты взяла, что непременно надоедают? Извращаться в них всё дальше по-новому можно до бесконечности, как мне кажется.


 Но прикажете делать в том случае, если <даже> сам <бесконечный поиск новых удовольствий> надоел, – равно как и все <прежние> услады, приевшиеся до боли?.. Что если в душе человека зарождается коварный, быть может, вопрос, – а зачем без конца Искать новых утех?.. Зачем <вечно> висеть в этом бесконечном цикле, этом порочном круге, этой спирали?.. Одни наслаждения, иные, третьи, четвёртые... пятидесятые... Но ничто не радует душу. Что тогда, м-м-м?..   :Frown:

----------


## Свобода 22

> Что тогда, м-м-м?..


 Думаю ответ вы уже знаете...))

----------


## lisenok

> За что на тебя завели уголовное дело?


 Бабка в трамвае на меня набросилась и схватила за лицо, а я ее за палец укусила, т. к.руки у меня были заняты. А после этого оказалось, что палец у нее поломан.

----------


## fuсka rolla

не фиг лисятам пальцы в рот засовывать.
думаю, что административкой отделаешься. или, вообще, оправдают, если докажешь самооборону или спонтанность действий (она набросилась, а ты зевала в этот момент). 
почему она набросилась? если не секрет

----------


## lisenok

> не фиг лисятам пальцы в рот засовывать.
> думаю, что административкой отделаешься. или, вообще, оправдают, если докажешь самооборону или спонтанность действий (она набросилась, а ты зевала в этот момент). 
> почему она набросилась? если не секрет


 Административка уже не катит, т.к. уже почти год прошел (сроки админ. ответственности уже вышли). Мне вообще адвокат сказал, что он все сделает, чтобы дело до суда не дошло. Да и у них на меня ни чего нет, кроме показаний одного свидетеля.

----------

